# La Lo's 79 Lincoln build up



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

finally found the 79 lincoln mark v i've been looking for thanks to Luxurious Lac. And with some pushing from my wife i bought it. Orignal gold paint,all leather creme interior no cracks or tears perfect headliner . all chrome is there and in great shape. 63380 org miles.a gas hog 400 big block. Rust free paint still in decent shape. all power which work and an 8 track tape player hell yeah!

















At the so called dealer with a poker room in back.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

*Dude 8 track tape player hell yeah!* 

























Two lolos one garage sweeeeeeet


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

even came with flamed floor mats, ill give them to supafly as backup j/k










Hi Scott

















Had a bad gas tank leaked in the garage had to order new one


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im not a fan of Lincolns but DAMN that is nice


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Let me know if your goin to get rid of anything, Im building mine right now.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Heck Dad cant wait to start cruisin with the cars! :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

nice...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

through some d's on it and role


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 14 2007, 07:10 PM~9455428
> *Let me know if your goin to get rid of anything, Im building mine right now.
> *



i doubt he will hes going to keep it orignal lookin even with a 8 trac :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice Ride Ive always liked Lincolns


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

damn the car is really clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 14 2007, 05:11 PM~9455436
> *Heck Dad cant wait to start cruisin with the cars!  :biggrin:
> *


Your too little to be ridin with us Old Schoolers  

BTW I want first dibs on the floor mats


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> now thats a face of a proud new owner .......cost priceless :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks and i am proud of it


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

HELL YEA!!!!!!!! great find Billy, glad its yours lalo. cant wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

i cant wait ether. got a gas tank ordered but cant find anyone with a new sending unit. figures :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Dec 14 2007, 07:38 PM~9455590
> *Your too little to be ridin with us Old Schoolers
> 
> BTW I want first dibs on the floor mats
> *



:uh: ur right im not going to be ridin im drivin my cutty :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> > now thats a face of a proud new owner .......cost priceless :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> thats exactly wat i said when i took that pic :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 14 2007, 07:00 PM~9455350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! good luck finden some 8 track tapes :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

nice find homie


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yup it syre was im happy for him :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Dec 14 2007, 10:08 PM~9456426
> *NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  good luck finden some 8 track tapes  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: we still have some still in the plastic never been opened :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Dec 14 2007, 08:08 PM~9456426
> *NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  good luck finden some 8 track tapes  :biggrin:
> *


thanks steve and when my dad passed he left me some 8 tracks still in the plastic. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

nice ride bro cant wait to see what you have in store for it....


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 14 2007, 08:54 PM~9456676
> *nice ride bro cant wait to see what you have in store for it....
> *


thanks man allyou guys got me going again so well see what this summer brings :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

damn i can't wait to come down and see it. You going to be home tom.? It looks real nice :biggrin: wahts the plans for wheels? knock offs or big bars?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 14 2007, 11:20 PM~9456816
> *damn i can't wait to come down and see it. You going to be home tom.? It looks real nice :biggrin: wahts the plans for wheels? knock offs or big bars?
> *


he says 14inch knock offs :biggrin: 

and yea they will be home tomorrow i wont thou :uh: will until 1030 atleast :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 14 2007, 11:37 PM~9456906
> *:0
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Hopeful this summer we can ride together :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I will be down to see it tom. what time you get off tommy?


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Dec 14 2007, 08:08 PM~9456426
> *NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  good luck finden some 8 track tapes  :biggrin:
> *


I have about 40 or so!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

that's a nice find!
I'm glad more people are picking these up. :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 14 2007, 07:00 PM~9455350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!! :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 14 2007, 10:00 PM~9457029
> *I will be down to see it tom.  what time you get off tommy?
> *


he gets off at 5 from work :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Dec 15 2007, 02:28 AM~9457820
> *nice!!!  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2..dammm La Lo..thats what u wanted.  .  it never leave the blood an this is proof :biggrin:  congrats ..so whats next..lux prospect :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!! That thing is sweet!!!! I have to come see it too! :thumbsup:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD MAN, THAT BITCH IS GOING to LOOK GOOD LOWERD and some 14" :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 15 2007, 01:59 AM~9458107
> *x2..dammm La Lo..thats what u wanted.  .  it never leave the blood an this is proof  :biggrin:   congrats ..so whats next..lux prospect  :0  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS JOE and your right if your a true lowrider i guess its there forever. heck i fill like a kid already. :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 15 2007, 02:43 AM~9458252
> *WOW!!!!!!! That thing is sweet!!!! I have to come see it too! :thumbsup:
> *


You know where i live,your more than welcome :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Dec 15 2007, 04:25 AM~9458351
> *LOOKS GOOD MAN, THAT BITCH IS GOING to LOOK GOOD LOWERD and some 14" :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Dave, thats the plan but damn its so nice its going to be hard to cut it. but what the hell :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Dude I'm so fuckin jealous that thang is sweet


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

yeah but i need a moon roof :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

AWESOME to see an REAL OG , getting ready to ride ...

i agree with anty , the look on your face is priceless ..


super clean ride , need any parts let me know , ill do the best i can ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Super pimp LA LO uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

great find lalo...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 15 2007, 08:08 AM~9458455
> *THANKS JOE and your right if your a true lowrider i guess its there forever. heck i fill like a kid already. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 15 2007, 09:59 AM~9458625
> *AWESOME to see an REAL OG ,  getting ready to ride ...
> 
> i agree with anty , the look on your face is priceless ..
> ...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 14 2007, 07:00 PM~9455350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im glad you bought it, i couldnt beleave my luck, i seem to always find nice cars for everyone but myself! :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 15 2007, 07:59 AM~9458625
> *AWESOME to see an REAL OG ,  getting ready to ride ...
> 
> i agree with anty , the look on your face is priceless ..
> ...


Thanks man it is priceless to me wanted one ever since louisville area lowrider times. and yeah there are a few things i need but nothing to keep it from running, except a fuel sending unit. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 15 2007, 08:31 AM~9458682
> *Super pimp LA LO uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 08:40 AM~9458705
> *great find lalo...
> *


Yes Billy found a good deal for me :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 15 2007, 09:49 AM~9458988
> *im glad you bought it, i couldnt beleave my luck, i seem to always find nice cars for everyone but myself! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 15 2007, 09:42 AM~9458964
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: come on down will be home till 5


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo+Dec 15 2007, 08:08 AM~9458455-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

supafly is going to show me later how to group replies so i dont take up more room.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 15 2007, 12:57 PM~9459295
> *supafly is going to show me later how to group replies so i dont take up more room.
> *


all you do is just select the +quote button on what someone said "doesnt matter how many people either", it will turn into a negetive red icon once you click it:, then go to add reply, and reply under each quote Mr. papa smurf!! :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

order a new gas tank but nobody can find a sending unit :angry:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 15 2007, 12:57 PM~9459295
> *supafly is going to show me later how to group replies so i dont take up more room.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 15 2007, 01:01 PM~9459321
> *order a new gas tank but nobody can find a sending unit :angry:
> *


what years will work? :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 15 2007, 11:03 AM~9459329
> *what years will work? :biggrin:
> *


77-78-79 lincoln mark v with a 21 gal tank and 400 ci


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 15 2007, 01:36 PM~9459446
> *77-78-79 lincoln mark v with a 21 gal tank and 400 ci
> *


i think i can find one! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Ithink i can find one, also try

http://www.car-part.com/


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 15 2007, 11:38 AM~9459455
> *also try car-part.com
> *


ok


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

I have had luck asking people on www.lincolnsonline.com


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks guys i need help on this for sure.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

http://www.lincolnlandinc.com/

or call this # 760-868-6408 that's Lincoln Parts Int. cool people but kinda pricey..but they have or can get ANYTHING.. I bought a full NOS set of side trim for my Mark V...


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 15 2007, 12:21 PM~9459639
> *http://www.lincolnlandinc.com/
> 
> or call this # 760-868-6408    that's Lincoln Parts Int.   cool people but kinda pricey..but they have or can get ANYTHING.. I bought a full NOS set of side trim for my Mark V...
> *


cool thanks also found classique cars unlimited sending unit 150 +30 s+h


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 15 2007, 12:48 PM~9459254
> *Yes Billy found a good deal for me :biggrin:
> *


Billy finds all the good cars like flyes always find poop... :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 15 2007, 01:37 PM~9459451
> *i think i can find one! :biggrin:
> *


damn that goof finds everything!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

now if hecan help find a sending unit ill be set :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 15 2007, 02:39 PM~9459730
> *now if hecan help find a sending unit ill be set :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 02:38 PM~9459724
> *damn that goof finds everything!!!!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


I also found a new zit on my left ass cheek!  :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 15 2007, 02:43 PM~9459755
> *I also found a new zit on my left ass cheek!   :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


did you ''get at D'' for some special cream? I think he sells that too bro... :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

DAMN THAT MOFO IS BAD LA LO SO WHAT COLOR U THINKING ON ??


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 15 2007, 12:49 PM~9459788
> * DAMN THAT MOFO IS BAD LA LO  SO WHAT COLOR U THINKING ON  ??
> *


a deep burgandy with gold accents? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 15 2007, 12:51 PM~9459795
> *a deep burgandy with gold accents? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


or gold and chrome accents and a set of zeniths


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 02:46 PM~9459778
> *did you ''get at D'' for some special cream? I think he sells that too bro... :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2007, 02:46 PM~9459778
> *did you ''get at D'' for some special cream? I think he sells that too bro... :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 15 2007, 12:51 PM~9459795
> *a deep burgandy with gold accents? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


damn that mofo is gonna look bad ass :cheesy:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

congrats on the new ride la lo


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 14 2007, 05:00 PM~9455350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrads, cant wait to see it cruzin! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 15 2007, 12:00 AM~9457029
> *I will be down to see it tom.  what time you get off tommy?
> *


tomorrow mornin will be good cause i go to work at 130 to 1000


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Dec 15 2007, 09:15 AM~9458525
> *Dude I'm so fuckin jealous that thang is sweet
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 15 2007, 08:09 AM~9458457
> *You know where i live,your more than welcome :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

:biggrin:



> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 14 2007, 05:03 PM~9455371
> *even came with flamed floor mats, ill give them to supafly as backup j/k
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ,MY DAD HAS A 77 CARTIER CANDY REGAL BLUE ,COBALT BLUE ,AND BLACK FADED TOGETHER SITTIN ON 13INCH STARWIRES.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 15 2007, 04:37 PM~9460291
> *damn that mofo is gonna look bad ass :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 15 2007, 02:54 PM~9459813
> *or gold and chrome accents and a set of zeniths
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Im thinking a deep cherry red/ maroon color with a creme colored top no side trim or vents! and moonroof, ,old sckool 2 pump set up ,chrome and gold wheels :biggrin: !


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 15 2007, 09:26 PM~9461600
> *Im thinking a deep cherry red/ maroon color with a creme colored top no side trim or vents! and moonroof, ,old sckool 2 pump set up ,chrome and gold wheels  :biggrin: !
> *


no :uh:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm thinking the og gold paint with a cut grill and some all chrome 14 inch and a og fenner two pump setup :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 15 2007, 10:13 PM~9461802
> *I'm thinking the og gold paint with a cut grill and some all chrome 14 inch and a og fenner two pump setup :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## titslover (May 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 15 2007, 01:51 PM~9459795
> *a deep burgandy with gold accents? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


Nice car pops


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 15 2007, 10:13 PM~9461802
> *I'm thinking the og gold paint with a cut grill and some all chrome 14 inch and a og fenner two pump setup :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


x2! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Dec 16 2007, 12:38 AM~9462566
> *x2!  :biggrin:    :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

yea man, are you gonna cut the front bumper and let the grill show?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 16 2007, 12:59 AM~9462696
> *yea man, are you gonna cut the front bumper and let the grill show?
> *


thats one of the only mods where planing on doin to it as far as wat he has told me cause it jus looks sweet with it cut :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

x19867862928363845879


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

but that going to be much later in the year cause it clean now and he jus wont t have a clean ride :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Here are a couple of what I am working on right now, Just got lifted and am now getting ready for paint and interior.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

that looks good he oing to like that fr motavsion u got any laid out pics :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by titslover+Dec 15 2007, 10:37 PM~9462554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like the way that looks cool ride love to see a build on it, new topic maybe? :biggrin:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

very nice lincoln!!!!
really looks clean bro !!!


good luck with it and keep postin


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Dec 16 2007, 01:01 PM~9464952
> *very nice lincoln!!!!
> really looks clean bro !!!
> good luck with it and keep postin
> *


thanks i will :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 15 2007, 11:43 PM~9462940
> *that looks good he oing to like that fr motavsion u got any laid out pics  :biggrin:
> *


I will try and snap a laid out pic!!! :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

CHECK THIS OUT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 16 2007, 10:12 PM~9466797
> *CHECK THIS OUT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice find. Really clean! Can't wait to see the build up on this. :0


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

throw some D's on that bitch...LOL.... very nice tho!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 17 2007, 02:41 AM~9467991
> *very nice find.    Really clean!    Can't wait to see the build up on this.    :0
> *


i cant wait to start helping him on it .. its a sweeeetttt car!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 16 2007, 10:12 PM~9466797
> *CHECK THIS OUT
> 
> 
> ...


La Lo has the twin...thats bikers out in bc canada..


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 17 2007, 12:39 PM~9469561
> *La Lo has the twin...thats bikers out in bc canada..
> *



its a nice lic :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

heres some more inspiration homie


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 17 2007, 05:00 PM~9470881
> *heres some more inspiration homie
> 
> 
> ...



those look good cant wait till we can start :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:cheesy: i just finished one love them old school ride :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Dec 17 2007, 05:59 PM~9471212
> *:cheesy: i just finished one love them old school ride  :biggrin:
> *



where pretty much done with mine and its more new school type things so its going to be fun buildin this to some of dads oldskool ideas :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I really want to see this done


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 17 2007, 05:02 PM~9471230
> *where pretty much done with mine and its more new school type things so its going to be fun buildin this to some of dads oldskool ideas  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 18 2007, 09:02 AM~9471230
> *where pretty much done with mine and its more new school type things so its going to be fun buildin this to some of dads oldskool ideas  :biggrin:
> *


ay ay your not done yet homie, dont forget the dros :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Dec 17 2007, 09:50 PM~9472790
> *ay ay your not done yet homie, dont forget the dros  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



thats y i said almost  :biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 18 2007, 01:19 PM~9473021
> *
> thats y i said almost    :biggrin:
> *


keep us posted


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Dec 18 2007, 03:14 AM~9475180
> *keep us posted
> *


will dads gas tank should be comin in soon and i think he has the other thing ordered so hopefully he can findly cruise in his baby :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 17 2007, 06:02 PM~9471230
> *where pretty much done with mine and its more new school type things so its going to be fun buildin this to some of dads oldskool ideas  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :nono: ur never really done .u need a custom interior..dros...ect..u see what i mean..an new floor mats :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 18 2007, 01:47 PM~9476936
> *:0  :nono: ur never really done .u need a custom interior..dros...ect..u see what i mean..an new floor mats  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i know ill never be truly done but i mean done in the fact of we can go out and cruise in in i quess wat i mean is roadworthy then :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I just reminded myself they have 2 of these for sale ones a dark blue or black and the others this light blue color. i want them but i want to build my monte first.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 18 2007, 04:39 PM~9478156
> *I just reminded myself they have 2 of these for sale ones a dark blue or black and the others this light blue color.  i want them but i want to build my monte first.
> *



id choose a lic i love my cutty but dads mark V is sweet jus stock :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 18 2007, 01:47 PM~9476936
> *:0  :nono: ur never really done .u need a custom interior..dros...ect..u see what i mean..an new floor mats  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Dec 18 2007, 08:59 PM~9479900
> *
> *



:uh: im going to buy some newones chill the heck out.... o and im takin bids on the old ones so bid now  :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 18 2007, 04:43 PM~9478950
> *id choose a lic i love my cutty but dads mark V is sweet jus stock  :biggrin:
> *


yeah well my car has sentimental value


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 18 2007, 10:21 PM~9480514
> *:uh:  im going to buy some newones chill the heck out.... o and im takin bids on the old ones so bid now    :cheesy:
> *


hurry up and buy! :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 19 2007, 02:31 AM~9482318
> *hurry up and buy! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ill also throw in a pair of socks :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 18 2007, 10:41 PM~9480683
> *yeah well my car has sentimental value
> *



same with my cutty


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

damn that thing is clean :0 .....make one hell of a car!


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Dec 20 2007, 12:50 AM~9490536
> *damn that thing is clean :0 .....make one hell of a car!
> *


thanks get the tank today and the sending unit by sat. then start driving it


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 20 2007, 08:16 AM~9491051
> *thanks get the tank today and the sending unit by sat. then start driving it
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

these is cool sound like ur a big kid at heart and love that father and son love the hobby of lowriders. cant wait to see what u want u do with these clean lincoln. i say a small pitbull set-up and the rims have the same color as the car and chrome outter lip. so its still og lowrider. good luck on the ride o are u in the lux family too. if not u should join old schooler. :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Dec 20 2007, 10:40 AM~9491589
> *these is cool sound like ur a big kid at heart and love that father  and son love the hobby of lowriders. cant wait to see what u want u do with these clean lincoln. i say a small pitbull set-up and the rims have the same color as the car and chrome outter lip. so its  still og lowrider. good luck on the ride    o are u in the lux family too. if not u should join old schooler. :biggrin:
> *


he not for shur wat club he wonts or if hes going to be in one or atleast that wat he tells me but yea this car has made him like a kid again except without the short attetion spand :biggrin: 


and the car he has the picture of wat he wonts so im jus going to do wat he says and ill know its going to be a clean car. :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Good luck on the Linc....i used ta have the Bill Blass edition


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

he not for shur wat club he wonts or if hes going to be in one or atleast that wat he tells me but yea this car has made him like a kid again except without the short attetion spand 



what...... i wasnt paying attention


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Dec 20 2007, 01:23 PM~9492583
> *he not for shur wat club he wonts or if hes going to be in one or atleast that wat he tells me but yea this car has made him like a kid again except without the short attetion spand
> what......  i wasnt paying attention
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

we got the gas tank now jus watin on the sendin unit now :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i got some new pics ill try to post later


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

will some leather care came with the car so i decided to try some of it out u can tell a differance where i put it and where i havnt gotten to yet


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

that looks nice supa fly i bet your dad was shocked by the way it looked :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 21 2007, 03:35 PM~9502312
> *that looks nice supa fly i bet your dad was shocked by the way it looked :biggrin:
> *


yea but hes even happier cause his stuff came in so he can get it rollin :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 21 2007, 01:37 PM~9502322
> *yea but hes even happier cause his stuff came in so he can get it rollin  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 21 2007, 01:37 PM~9502322
> *yea but hes even happier cause his stuff came in so he can get it rollin  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

gas tank and sending unit in now have to smooth out the idling.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks for all your help today


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 22 2007, 10:53 PM~9511228
> *thanks for all your help today
> *



man im going to half to check it out sounds like they did a good job thou :cheesy:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 22 2007, 08:53 PM~9511228
> *thanks for all your help today
> *


No problem :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 21 2007, 08:22 PM~9504392
> *gas tank and sending unit in now have to smooth out the idling.
> *


 :cheesy: get er done :biggrin: hey LA Lo..did u check out the this this is all u La Lo


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 23 2007, 06:23 AM~9513210
> *:cheesy: get er done  :biggrin: hey LA Lo..did u check out the this  this is all u La Lo
> *


heck yeah those are nice :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 23 2007, 09:10 AM~9513251
> *heck yeah those are nice :biggrin:
> *


  THOUGHT U MIGHT LIKE THAT


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

MERRY CHRISMAS! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 24 2007, 05:45 AM~9519694
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS SHREK AND FAMILY
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro happy holidays to you and tommy and your family


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks homie


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 24 2007, 04:16 PM~9522965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks and same to you


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

heres some pics for dad :biggrin: dad u can explain wat all u did


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

he looks like he is stuck under the car in the last pic :biggrin: j/k


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 25 2007, 06:39 PM~9530073
> *heres some pics for dad  :biggrin:  dad u can explain wat all u did
> 
> 
> ...


new tank 152.00 new sending unit 183.00 price of my boys working on it priceless


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 25 2007, 08:41 PM~9530081
> *he looks like he is stuck under the car in the last pic :biggrin: j/k
> *



:0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 25 2007, 06:41 PM~9530081
> *he looks like he is stuck under the car in the last pic :biggrin: j/k
> *


thanks Scott I see how you are now run electric for you then bam hit me with the FAT jokes. :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Dad trying on my Carhartt :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 25 2007, 08:44 PM~9530096
> *thanks Scott I see how you are now run electric for you then bam hit me with the FAT jokes. :roflmao:
> *


you know I'm just playin I really am thankful for that I can get alot more done now


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 25 2007, 08:47 PM~9530106
> *you know I'm just playin I really am thankful for that I can get alot more done now
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: we no ur planin :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

nothing like father and son working together. had one of those moments today with my jefe he was helping me with my kick panels when i was trying to cut out the hole and trying to cut through the brace behind it


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

yeah since John has his own car iv got Justin to help now. He likes lowriders but wants a four wheel drive,kids these days what you gonna do. :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 27 2007, 08:38 AM~9540830
> *yeah since John has his own car iv got Justin to help now. He likes lowriders but wants a four wheel drive,kids these days what you gonna do. :biggrin:
> *


have a lolo and a 4x4  :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

at least when someone gets stuck he can help and look good doing it :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

thats right :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 26 2007, 11:43 PM~9538693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it was great kickin it with you guys! you all are some cool ass people!  :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

clean ass Linc LA LO needs the gold spoke thangs :thumbsup:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks anytime hell i like telling stories makes me feel like OH SHIT OLD.But thats the way history gets told :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 27 2007, 01:57 PM~9542906
> *clean ass Linc LA LO needs the gold spoke thangs  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks yeah gold spokes chrome rim im feeling it :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 25 2007, 08:41 PM~9530081
> *he looks like he is stuck under the car in the last pic :biggrin: j/k
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 27 2007, 02:05 PM~9542971
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


laugh it up Joe :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

lovin the car...i can see it from the road everytime i drive by....


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Dec 27 2007, 03:27 PM~9543753
> *lovin the car...i can see it from the road everytime i drive by....
> *


thanks yeah i heard you moved across the street youll have to stop by. :biggrin:


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

throws some d's on that biatch... lol

ttt


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 27 2007, 08:18 AM~9541076
> *thats right :biggrin:
> *


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 15 2007, 10:24 AM~9458548
> *yeah but i need a moon roof :biggrin:
> *


Here you go La Lo... Max is a great guy, hit him up and get this moon roof for that car!!!!

44" Moon Roof


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

cool i like the looks of it :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo+Dec 27 2007, 04:07 PM~9542987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: WHAT UP CHEEKS


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

back of dads lic


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NastyWC_@Dec 27 2007, 06:12 PM~9544164
> *throws some d's on that biatch... lol
> 
> ttt
> *




x2 :biggrin:


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 27 2007, 01:59 PM~9542918
> *thanks yeah gold spokes chrome rim im feeling it :biggrin:
> *


I have triple gold daytons 25th anniversary never mounted $900


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Dec 31 2007, 12:13 PM~9572509
> *I have triple gold daytons 25th anniversary never mounted $900
> *


 :0 :0 :0 dont forget he needs juice 2


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 31 2007, 12:44 PM~9573642
> *:0  :0  :0  dont forget he needs juice 2
> *


Me too I need to sell some of the things I have in the garage sitting :biggrin: 
To get going on the cadi


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Dec 31 2007, 12:13 PM~9572509
> *I have triple gold daytons 25th anniversary never mounted $900
> *


13 or 14?


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 31 2007, 12:58 PM~9573749
> *13 or 14?
> *


14's


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Dec 31 2007, 03:14 PM~9573858
> *14's
> *


wow those are some big wheels :biggrin:


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 31 2007, 01:16 PM~9573869
> *wow those are some big wheels  :biggrin:
> *


Big Cars need BiG Wheels :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 31 2007, 05:41 PM~9574934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Dec 31 2007, 10:13 AM~9572509
> *I have triple gold daytons 25th anniversary never mounted $900
> *


sure would make a nice donation :biggrin: joking aside i would like them but outa my price range remember im just a trucker :0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Dec 31 2007, 03:41 PM~9574934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


boys dont make me stop this topic and kick your asses :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 31 2007, 04:49 PM~9575479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 31 2007, 07:49 PM~9575479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Best one so far..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 3 2008, 11:21 PM~9601269
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damm supa u kow theres gonna be a billy assult storm comin for ya..so any new updates..LaLo


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 3 2008, 11:29 PM~9601350
> *damm supa u kow theres gonna be a billy assult  storm comin for ya..so any new updates..LaLo
> *


h can assualt me but i can still own him with jus one or 2 pics


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 4 2008, 01:15 PM~9606645
> *h can assualt me but i can still own him with jus one or 2 pics
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Naw to cold outside. Im driving it to figure out the squeaks and rattles. And what seals are dry rotted. getting into the front end this weekend, brakes and bearing. :0


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 4 2008, 05:20 PM~9607594
> *Naw to cold outside. Im driving it to figure out the squeaks and rattles. And what seals are dry rotted. getting into the front end this weekend, brakes and bearing. :0
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

lets see that thing wit some rims....


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

love too but right now im turning the disk and making sure nothing is dry rotted or seals leaking.But im working on hydraulics and rims before march :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 7 2008, 05:33 PM~9631967
> *love too but right now im turning the disk and making sure nothing is dry rotted or seals leaking.But im working on hydraulics and rims before march :biggrin:
> *


  can't wait to hit some shows


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Love the linc :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 8 2008, 03:36 AM~9637550
> * can't wait to hit some shows
> *


heck yea we will be able to roll out together  :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 8 2008, 03:55 PM~9640432
> *heck yea we will be able to roll out together    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

good shit :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

There's A 44 at pull a part 40.00 I think..its in a towncar


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Jan 9 2008, 11:00 PM~9653760
> *There's A 44 at pull a part 40.00 I think..its in  a towncar
> *


 :0 im ready :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Wyze Krakz (Nov 26, 2007)

That's a real STINKIN LINCOLN :thumbsup: That car is the shit! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Jan 9 2008, 11:00 PM~9653760
> *There's A 44 at pull a part 40.00 I think..its in  a towncar
> *


If you buy it I will come down and watch you put it in :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

im not ready for it yet but when i am i will put in a sun roof :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wyze Krakz_@Jan 12 2008, 08:28 AM~9674651
> *That's a real STINKIN  LINCOLN  :thumbsup: That car is the shit!  :biggrin:
> *


Those 2 words together should be banned!!!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

TTT for lalo


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

a 44 would look good in that "stankin lincoln" though lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks to lincoln 76 who dropped these off ill start my old school setup. now i need cylinders and fittings. thanks Steve


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thats LaLo on my computer hes forgetful :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

shit happens but thanks steve :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 13 2008, 12:53 PM~9681824
> *thats LaLo on my computer hes forgetful :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

yak it up Joe :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

and damn for a moment i thought supafly got hydros for his cutty :0 . But it'll look good in your lincoln Lalo


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Hell ya


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 13 2008, 08:14 PM~9685720
> *and damn for a moment i thought supafly got hydros for his cutty :0 .  But it'll look good in your lincoln Lalo
> *


Supafly is too little for pumps :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Jan 13 2008, 10:19 PM~9685784
> *Supafly is too little for pumps :0
> *


yeah like u got room to talk  LITTLE ANT :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Jan 13 2008, 10:19 PM~9685784
> *Supafly is too little for pumps :0
> *



Now that s funny! :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 13 2008, 03:29 PM~9682598
> *yak it up Joe :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 13 2008, 10:54 PM~9686144
> *Now that s funny! :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:roflmao: Now thats funny right there :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 13 2008, 11:01 PM~9686242
> *:roflmao: Now thats funny right there :0
> *


ur tag says it

RESPECT THOSE WHO RESPECT U


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 13 2008, 11:04 PM~9686269
> *ur tag says it
> 
> RESPECT THOSE WHO RESPECT U
> ...


It also says "if you dont like then go fuck yourself"! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 13 2008, 09:04 PM~9686269
> *ur tag says it
> 
> RESPECT THOSE WHO RESPECT U
> ...


sorry homie but it was funny :biggrin: and thought i'd put it since you posted picture of you eating white castle :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 13 2008, 09:14 PM~9686370
> *It also says "if you dont like then go fuck yourself"! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:0 :roflmao: I wass reffering to my car but.... :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 13 2008, 11:34 PM~9686596
> *sorry homie but it was funny :biggrin: and thought i'd put it since you posted picture of you eating white castle :angry:
> *


i ate them cause u couldnt


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 13 2008, 11:14 PM~9686370
> *It also says "if you dont like then go fuck yourself"! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


true :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 13 2008, 09:37 PM~9686621
> *i ate them cause u couldnt
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: Yeah well you don't see me eating something I have that you can't :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 13 2008, 11:38 PM~9686637
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: Yeah well you don't see me eating something I have that you can't :0
> *


like............ :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 13 2008, 09:39 PM~9686653
> *like............  :biggrin:
> *


IDK do you know what Taco Box, Furrs.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 13 2008, 11:42 PM~9686689
> *IDK do you know what Taco Box, Furrs.
> *


we got Taco Bell probly not anything like Taco Box :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 13 2008, 09:44 PM~9686703
> *we got Taco Bell probly not anything like Taco Box  :0
> *


Well then When i go to Taco Box I'll take a pic of my about to eat it :0


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong+Jan 13 2008, 08:19 PM~9685784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 14 2008, 12:44 AM~9686703
> *we got Taco Bell probly not anything like Taco Box  :0
> *


you walked right in to that one lol


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 15 2007, 01:01 PM~9459321
> *order a new gas tank but nobody can find a sending unit :angry:
> *




steal Superflys :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 14 2008, 10:22 AM~9690611
> *steal Superflys :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


cant do that one day he'll need it to drive his car :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky+Jan 13 2008, 11:44 PM~9686703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

I need to see gold :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jan 14 2008, 03:28 PM~9691627
> *I need to see gold :thumbsup:
> *


Gold fades. All CHROME LaLo. Cant wait to see it out rollin.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 14 2008, 12:44 AM~9686703
> *we got Taco Bell probly not anything like Taco Box  :0
> *


One day when you grow up you will figure that out.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i should get some pics later on :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdwnrob_@Jan 14 2008, 08:49 PM~9694890
> *One day when you grow up you will figure that out.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

ok since u guys are retarded i know wat taco box is dumb fucks (|) :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

thats my boy :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 15 2008, 03:10 PM~9701450
> *thats my boy :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: i was startin to wonder if we was gonna have to take him to the ranch in vegas  thatll put some hair on ur chest  :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: Damn thats funny :biggrin:

This is Taco Box









and there website
<a href=\'http://www.tacobox.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Taco Box</a>


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 15 2008, 04:19 PM~9701949
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: Damn thats funny :biggrin:
> 
> This is Taco Box
> ...


that too :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 15 2008, 01:38 PM~9701665
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: i was startin to wonder if we was gonna have to take him to the ranch in vegas   thatll put some hair on ur chest  :biggrin:
> *


cost too much for what you get :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 15 2008, 02:19 PM~9701949
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: Damn thats funny :biggrin:
> 
> This is Taco Box
> ...


bunch of dirty minded people :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 15 2008, 03:38 PM~9702544
> *bunch of dirty minded people :biggrin:
> *


yep :yes:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 13 2008, 10:50 AM~9681813
> *
> 
> 
> ...



2 for the linc and 1 for the cutty? :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

naw there dads one pump head is locked up other 2 me and my bro cleaned uped and polished and reasmbled them and lookes good im useing them for mine right now so i can mock everything up :biggrin: i wont something that hits a little harder :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 15 2008, 08:08 PM~9703919
> *yep :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

nice


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 15 2008, 11:07 PM~9705577
> *nice
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

OH OH, Super is gonna be rollin.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 15 2008, 05:37 PM~9702538
> *cost too much for what you get :biggrin:
> *


hahahhaha tru but iam sure they gott beginers specials :biggrin: :biggrin: jk


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 16 2008, 09:01 PM~9714529
> *hahahhaha tru but iam sure they gott beginers specials  :biggrin:  :biggrin: jk
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 16 2008, 11:05 PM~9714571
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 16 2008, 11:01 PM~9714529
> *hahahhaha tru but iam sure they gott beginers specials  :biggrin:  :biggrin: jk
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 16 2008, 11:07 PM~9714603
> *:0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats a good reaction :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 16 2008, 11:12 PM~9714663
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats a good reaction  :biggrin:
> *


yea :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

The color and the wheels look good together


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Jan 16 2008, 10:29 PM~9715453
> *The color and the wheels look good together
> *



x2


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 17 2008, 12:00 AM~9715193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 17 2008, 02:01 AM~9716327
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 17 2008, 07:56 AM~9717257
> *:uh:
> *


 :|


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

I GOT THIS LINCOLN FROM MY DAD.I DIDNT WANT TO CUT IT BUT I WENT AND DID IT HERES SOME PICTURES HOPE YOU DONT MIND


































\KEEP UP THE BUILD.THATS LINCOLN LOOKS GOOD.OH BY THE WAY IVE BEEN TO SHOWS WHERE MY LINCOLN IS THE ONLY LINCOLN AT THE SHOW.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i like it :biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

yea thats true, the 64 is so overused it aint funny


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

man that is what ive been wanting since back in the 80s. your car is sweet and thanks for showing itto me :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 17 2008, 04:32 PM~9719246
> *I GOT THIS LINCOLN FROM MY DAD.I DIDNT WANT TO CUT IT BUT I WENT AND DID IT HERES SOME PICTURES HOPE YOU DONT MIND
> 
> 
> ...


That linc looks good. La Lo, you better do it up.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

i hope mine turns out that clean with a few mods to it :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

hey La Lo look what i found for sale in Roswell :0 

http://roswell.craigslist.org/car/519106946.html


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

thats a good deal, i m having a hard enough time with helping supafly get ready for a car show in Febuary to work on mine let alone buy another. So you should get that one to build hint hint :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 21 2008, 07:48 PM~9750554
> *thats a good deal, i m having a hard enough time with helping supafly get ready for a car show in Febuary to work on mine let alone buy another. So you should get that one to build hint hint :biggrin:
> *


 :0 A lincoln build. hmm that would be nice I need to see if those other ones are still for sale here in clovis :biggrin: and that will be when i get done with my car :uh:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 22 2008, 07:08 AM~9754187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh thats a shame That should be your cutty parked their while the lincoln got stored in the garage :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 22 2008, 09:08 AM~9754187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow things dont change :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 22 2008, 07:08 AM~9754187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah while mine sits outside theres a cutty inside nice and dry and warm


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 24 2008, 03:57 PM~9774451
> *yeah while mine sits outside theres a cutty inside nice and dry and warm
> *


  POOR LINCOLN


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 24 2008, 06:57 PM~9774451
> *yeah while mine sits outside theres a cutty inside nice and dry and warm
> *


Give the 30 day evection notice to the Cutty. While its at casper pull yours in and call it good.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

there you go :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 24 2008, 03:57 PM~9774451
> *yeah while mine sits outside theres a cutty inside nice and dry and warm
> *


Tell him to clean the damn garage, so you can have some room to park that land yacht  . Supa sorry homie but its true :biggrin: . and at least you have garage I have nothing to park my baby under when it snows and rains  , I used to have one but me and my parents moved to a new house


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

you know how it is put a little pearl paint on it and now he wont let it out to get rain or snow on. but this spring it'll be a different story cause im going to get mine juiced before summer. :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdwnrob+Jan 24 2008, 08:55 PM~9776080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hhaha funny cause i will take it out so it dont get dirtyfrom al the grinding and stuff :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 24 2008, 05:57 PM~9774451
> *yeah while mine sits outside theres a cutty inside nice and dry and warm
> *


Beating kids is a good thing in these types of situations. :cheesy:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 27 2008, 10:01 AM~9794980
> *Beating kids is a good thing in these types of situations.  :cheesy:
> *


you just cant leave any marks


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 27 2008, 12:52 PM~9795275
> *you just cant leave any marks
> *


Yes you can. It would be his way of letting everyone he knows, that he fucked up.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 27 2008, 10:58 AM~9795312
> *Yes you can. It would be his way of letting everyone he knows, that he fucked up.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 27 2008, 06:29 AM~9794374
> *hahah still not funny  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Well i thought it was funny :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO+Jan 27 2008, 12:01 PM~9794980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 27 2008, 10:52 AM~9795275
> *you just cant leave any marks
> *


damn,,ain't that the truth :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 27 2008, 01:52 PM~9795275
> *you just cant leave any marks
> *


Use a the open side of a phone book leaves no marks.....bwahahaha


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

how do you know Bob :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 28 2008, 06:11 PM~9806186
> *how do you know Bob :0
> *


:ugh: I don't even wanna know :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:uh: wow u all are some abuseive mofos :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 28 2008, 07:59 PM~9807134
> *:uh:  wow u all are some abuseive mofos  :0
> *


Thank you


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 28 2008, 10:01 PM~9807161
> *Thank you
> *


 :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 28 2008, 08:13 PM~9807315
> *:0
> *


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

TTMT  :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks ElMonte this topic is dieing without new pics :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 1 2008, 04:18 PM~9843580
> *thanks ElMonte this topic is dieing without new pics  :biggrin:
> *


I know huh :0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

thats because im working on your car supa, but once you done you are getting evicted from the garage. :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 1 2008, 10:22 PM~9845447
> *thats because im working on your car supa, but once you done you are getting evicted from the garage. :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: 





















:|


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

i think after watchin danny d do some work on a lincoln and seeing all the lincolns from lifestyle and elite i fell for them, that is one sweet lincoln you got there, and the condition its in :0 only other og one i seen that was in great shape like that is the homie Dave from forgiven car club.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 1 2008, 09:41 PM~9846055
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> :|
> *


 :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 1 2008, 08:22 PM~9845447
> *thats because im working on your car supa, but once you done you are getting evicted from the garage. :biggrin:
> *


:0 Video tape it cause i wanna see it :biggrin:


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 1 2008, 11:22 PM~9845447
> *thats because im working on your car supa, but once you done you are getting evicted from the garage. :biggrin:
> *


Thats what Im talkimg about. Your out Supa.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

TTMFT any updates La Lo :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 24 2008, 05:57 PM~9774451
> *yeah while mine sits outside theres a cutty inside nice and dry and warm
> *


damn..... , am i gonna have to buy you a car cover for your b-day! :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 12 2008, 10:41 AM~9923772
> *damn..... , am i gonna have to buy you a car cover for your b-day! :biggrin:
> *


no mine is a driver not a garage queen. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 12 2008, 04:00 PM~9925016
> *no mine is a driver not a garage queen.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Tax time, time to play :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 12 2008, 02:00 PM~9925016
> *no mine is a driver not a garage queen.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 wow this topics still here :biggrin:


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey LaLo, did you get the garage back or what? :dunno:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

part of it he said i could use it on sunny days :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 29 2008, 07:58 PM~10061609
> *part of it he said i could use it on sunny days :roflmao:
> *


Kick his ma fuckin ass :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 29 2008, 11:26 PM~10062193
> *Kick his ma fuckin ass :biggrin:
> *


Or buy me some ceasers pizza and Ill do it. :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Feb 29 2008, 11:30 PM~10062231
> *Ttt
> *


It was already on the top jackass! lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 29 2008, 09:28 PM~10062214
> *Or buy me some ceasers pizza and Ill do it.  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I hope you like your pizza cold :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 2 2008, 12:08 PM~10070501
> *:0 I hope you like your pizza cold :biggrin:
> *


well i have a little ceasers close so it can be hot for jro :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 1 2008, 12:37 AM~10062271
> *It was already on the top jackass! lol
> *



Umm. Blow me game boy lol


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 2 2008, 09:03 PM~10072434
> *Umm. Blow me game boy lol
> *


Hey....dont hate on my gaming. Theres less drama on there. Also killing people on there is legal. If it wasnt for my 360 Louisville would probably be missing some people.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

lol


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 2 2008, 04:16 PM~10071402
> *well i have a little ceasers close so it can be hot for jro :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: oh ok :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

screw the pizza..........unless im gettin some!




IS THE CAR DONE YET???? 









:biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

you order the setup yet? I want to be part of the install team


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 2 2008, 06:16 PM~10071402
> *well i have a little ceasers close so it can be hot for jro :biggrin:
> *


 I aint seen a little ceasers in a long time :0 :0


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 4 2008, 04:34 AM~10083690
> *you order the setup yet?  I want to be part of the install team
> *



me too.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon+Mar 3 2008, 08:43 PM~10081322-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

wats thous 4? i already have wires


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

hes holdin up the L!! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

looks good but it would look better on some Tru Spokes :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Are those 14's


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

yes they are 13 too small for this car. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 9 2008, 07:33 PM~10129269
> *yes they are 13 too small for this car. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 get some tru spokes :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

dont like tru spokes they are for old people :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

Damn that looks great I love the pic of you holding up the L for lower Impressions :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 9 2008, 09:36 PM~10129296
> *Damn that looks great I love the pic of you holding up the L for lower Impressions :biggrin:
> *


maybe cause u do see the lux boy helping him out :0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle+Mar 9 2008, 07:36 PM~10129296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you two are funny


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 9 2008, 07:35 PM~10129286
> *dont like tru spokes they are for old people :biggrin:
> *


umm have you looked in the mirror lately :biggrin: ...............................................................j/k :cheesy: . I would throw some on that lincoln if it was mine :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 9 2008, 09:37 PM~10129314
> *maybe cause u do see the lux boy helping him out  :0
> *


all you got to do is call me and you better call me when you get the setup I want to help with that


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 9 2008, 07:39 PM~10129330
> *umm have you looked in the mirror lately :biggrin: I would throw some on that lincoln if it was mine :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: that hurt


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 9 2008, 07:39 PM~10129333
> *all you got to do is call me and you better call me when you get the setup I want to help with that
> *


it'll be awhile


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 9 2008, 07:41 PM~10129351
> *:tears:  :tears: that hurt
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 9 2008, 09:39 PM~10129330
> *umm have you looked in the mirror lately :biggrin: ...............................................................j/k :cheesy: .  I would throw some on that lincoln if it was mine :biggrin:
> *



if it was u


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 9 2008, 07:42 PM~10129376
> *if it was u
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

LOOKS BAD....WHATS NEXT?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 9 2008, 09:42 PM~10129374
> *:uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


jackass :uh:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

looks good guys :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 9 2008, 09:05 PM~10129070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT, you guys arent playin around, man those look tight on there! :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 9 2008, 10:19 PM~10129715
> *OH SHIT, you guys arent playin around, man those look tight on there! :0
> *


lol i told him that u all wonted to see it so we when ahead and put them on looks badA thou man gives the car a all new look :cheesy:


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 9 2008, 10:41 PM~10129360
> *it'll be awhile
> *


Pm sent.....


P.s. I can't hold it back any longer. You look like Ron Jeremy.... :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RED_@Mar 9 2008, 10:26 PM~10129775
> *Pm sent.....
> P.s.  I can't hold it back any longer.  You look like Ron Jeremy....  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 hahahahahhaha pm sent :0 to bad hes asleep or i would tell him hes got a message :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RED_@Mar 9 2008, 10:26 PM~10129775
> *Pm sent.....
> P.s.  I can't hold it back any longer.  You look like Ron Jeremy....  :biggrin:
> *


AWWWWWWWW naWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

hahaha hey john thats a good thing, that guy slangs more weiner than oscar myiers!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:

O'REALLY!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 9 2008, 08:02 PM~10129563
> *jackass  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good! :0 :0


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: man somebody really hooked you up :biggrin: 



There goes andreas side of the garage.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 10 2008, 08:42 AM~10132289
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: man somebody really hooked you up   :biggrin:
> There goes andreas side of the garage.
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




 HELP ME MAKE SURE I LEAVE SCHOOL WITH SOMETHING ILL ALWAYS REMBER WITH THE BIGGEST SHOW THIS COUNTY HAS SEEN!!!! THANKKS AND IF U NEED ANY INFO HIT ME UP!!!![/b]


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn I miss highschool.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2008, 02:57 PM~10134365
> *Damn I miss highschool.
> *


lol


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RED_@Mar 9 2008, 08:26 PM~10129775
> *Pm sent.....
> P.s.  I can't hold it back any longer.  You look like Ron Jeremy....  :biggrin:
> *


I wish i had what he has but i got more hair anyways :biggrin:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 10 2008, 05:23 PM~10135372
> *I wish :biggrin:
> *


He's been saying that since the first time he seen ya!


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

damn i was hoping noone found out :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RED_@Mar 9 2008, 08:26 PM~10129775
> *Pm sent.....
> P.s.  I can't hold it back any longer.  You look like Ron Jeremy....  :biggrin:
> *




HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLY SHIT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RED_@Mar 9 2008, 08:26 PM~10129775
> *Pm sent.....
> P.s.  I can't hold it back any longer.  You look like Ron Jeremy....  :biggrin:
> *




HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLY SHIT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Lalos new name ........







John Jeremy lol


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 9 2008, 10:36 PM~10129873
> *AWWWWWWWW naWWWWWWWWWWWWWW  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hahaha hey john thats a good thing, that guy slangs more weiner than oscar myiers!!    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 10 2008, 05:48 PM~10135566
> *damn i was hoping noone found out :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin: :0 Looks good La Lo


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 13 2008, 08:12 PM~10162339
> *:biggrin:  :0 Looks good La Lo
> *


X2.... Nice Pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

WOW NICE


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

La Lo I have a set of Triple Gold D's I use to roll on my Lincoln. You interested? With tires, $600 plus shipping.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Mar 13 2008, 06:12 PM~10162339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to but i have to get the juice first. Its been 18 years since i had a juiced car.but if you still have them later this summer we'll see :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 14 2008, 06:09 PM~10170589
> *Thanks now get to work on your monte :biggrin:
> *


I would but i ain't got no money, but gonna go down to grease monkey monday to see if they still hiring :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 14 2008, 06:30 PM~10170754
> *I would but i ain't got no money, but gonna go down to grease monkey monday to see if they still hiring :biggrin:
> *


cool nobody has any money and fucking gas keeps going up :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 14 2008, 06:32 PM~10170771
> *cool nobody has any money and fucking gas keeps going up :angry:
> *


I know :angry: But I tommorow i'm installing my new dash pad and before i do that i'm gonna repaint it :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Lookin good


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Mar 14 2008, 09:16 PM~10171897
> *Lookin good
> *


Thanks i'm just starting


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 13 2008, 08:42 PM~10162160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that looks really good... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Mar 16 2008, 12:17 PM~10179835
> *man that looks really good... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


looks dope, i likey! :cheesy:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo+Mar 16 2008, 10:17 AM~10179835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dropped the bitch last night pics later. 1inch off the ground :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 16 2008, 12:00 PM~10180045
> *dropped the bitch last night pics later. 1inch off the ground :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

hno:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Ok now post the damn pics :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Heres your pics. Got it down on the ground and rides smooth. :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

THAT MOFO LOOKS BAD ASS


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty+Mar 16 2008, 04:33 PM~10181809-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you very much


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 16 2008, 03:03 PM~10181354
> *Heres your pics. Got it down on the ground and rides smooth. :biggrin:
> *


That looks good....Lincolns are bad ass


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 16 2008, 02:46 PM~10181268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that looks clean :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong+Mar 16 2008, 05:27 PM~10182085-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks wait till i wash it :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 16 2008, 06:05 PM~10182366
> *
> Thanks wait till i wash it :roflmao:
> *


yeah really look at them white walls :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

God damn server :angry:


----------



## BATMAN87 (Jan 16, 2008)

Tat bitch looks GOOOOOOd slamed :biggrin: , are you plannin on repainting, it would be clean white with gold ice pearls :0


----------



## BATMAN87 (Jan 16, 2008)

damn it :uh:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

nice.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Sweet!! :cheesy:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

Happy St. Patricks Day!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

x2 :biggrin: yea i think it looks real good slamed but it will be better juiced :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Damn that bitch looks good!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 17 2008, 01:01 PM~10187271
> *x2  :biggrin:  yea i think it looks real good slamed but it will be better juiced  :cheesy:
> *


Yeah what dip-shit said. :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 17 2008, 01:53 PM~10188169
> *Yeah what dip-shit said.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: yup :cheesy:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Damn that Linc looks good..Keep it up.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Mar 17 2008, 09:00 PM~10191590
> *Damn that Linc looks good..Keep it up.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BATMAN87+Mar 16 2008, 08:25 PM~10183653-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im honored that you stopped by Jro.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 16 2008, 05:46 PM~10181268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit! Lookin good. Did you just cut the springs? When is the juice coming? :dunno:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

looks good man....shes low isnt she!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lowdwnrob_@Mar 18 2008, 08:17 PM~10200688
> *Oh shit! Lookin good. Did you just cut the springs? When is the juice coming? :dunno:
> *


yea jus springs 4 now will see when we can get it juiced thou


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

does the air work in that car? that would be sweet to be riding like that on a hot summer day with the windows up......damn i wish i could do that.....


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 16 2008, 02:46 PM~10181268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey La Lo, is that a solid pane of glass in the door or is it the split glass that the front part rolls down first?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 20 2008, 09:07 AM~10213567
> *does the air work in that car? that would be sweet to be riding like that on a hot summer day with the windows up......damn i wish i could do that.....
> *


yup! :biggrin: its works that car is better then my car when we first got it.. it can probly still bet me cause his is in like perfect condtion


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 18 2008, 06:51 PM~10199421
> *im honored that you stopped by Jro.
> *


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

you got that thing juiced yet ol man :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 20 2008, 09:38 AM~10214448
> *Hey La Lo, is that a solid pane of glass in the door or is it the split glass that the front part rolls down first?
> *


solid one piece


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Mar 20 2008, 02:03 PM~10216174
> *you got that thing juiced yet ol man :biggrin:
> *


who you calling ol youngin :biggrin: no juice yet


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 20 2008, 07:07 PM~10217315
> *who you calling ol youngin :biggrin: no juice yet
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks damn good cut and sittin on the earth. :0 :0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 24 2008, 01:44 AM~10240037
> *looks damn good cut and sittin on the earth.    :0  :0
> *


thanks and it still smooth riding :biggrin:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

u should of did that long time ago and had both rides at the carl show. o well its still nice ride


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Mar 25 2008, 12:39 PM~10251852
> *u should of did that long time ago and had both rides at the carl show. o well its still nice ride
> *


its a long way from showing . i will have fun with it this summer then paint it this fall.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

I LUV THE STINKN LINCOLN THAT BITCH IS SUPERCLEAN :yes: 


GOOD JOB NIKKUA


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 25 2008, 04:31 PM~10253658
> *I LUV THE STINKN LINCOLN THAT BITCH IS SUPERCLEAN  :yes:
> GOOD JOB NIKKUA
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 16 2008, 03:46 PM~10181268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

yall would not belive how nice this car rides ....... its smooooooth as silk


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

This car looks even better in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 29 2008, 08:46 PM~10286590
> *This car looks even better in person.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Timdog nice to finally meet you :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin: Looks good every one :biggrin:


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...picture152.html
I found pics of you hopping at Carl Casper on this website, Thought you might want to check it out. If when you get there you click thumbnails it has lots of old school pics on it ( well they might not be old school to you).


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdwnrob_@Mar 30 2008, 01:10 PM~10290213
> *http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...picture152.html
> I found pics of you hopping at Carl Casper on this website, Thought you might want to check it out. If when you get there you click thumbnails it has lots of old school pics on it ( well they might not be old school to you).
> *


cool some how thats my pic from my camera :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 30 2008, 01:57 PM~10290547
> *cool some how thats my pic from my camera  :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 29 2008, 10:20 PM~10286456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aaaw fuck yaaa...lowrider party :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Apr 1 2008, 07:43 PM~10310506
> *aaaw fuck yaaa...lowrider party :biggrin:
> *


heck yea :biggrin: wats up homie! havnt seen u around latly :cheesy:


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 30 2008, 04:57 PM~10290547
> *cool some how thats my pic from my camera  :biggrin:
> *


intresting, very very intresting. I think someone probably took them when Tommy posted them in the other thread he started. :dunno:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

TTT for a nice lincoln


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

pics!!!!! we need pics!!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

nice pics of the party!


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

:biggrin: cars lookin good man ttt


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 24 2008, 03:24 PM~10244015
> *dash looks alot better. good luck on the job. I also need a chain for the linc. :biggrin:
> *


pm this guy. He had a 11" one. I got the 10". 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=390434

he might still have it if your still looking for one.  He's a cool ass cat.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks I'll send a pm :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR LA LO


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for the pic Bob


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

looks good


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 6 2008, 07:42 PM~10350485
> *nice pics of the party!
> *


Thanks what happened to your build


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

So you gonna shave it all up?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Apr 9 2008, 06:10 PM~10376417
> *So you gonna shave it all up?
> *


probably most of it.needs a lot of thoght. :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Apr 10 2008, 07:04 AM~10379706
> *probably most of it.needs a lot of thoght. :biggrin:
> *


Dont think about it just do it!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Apr 9 2008, 04:27 PM~10375371
> *Thanks what happened to your build
> *


looking for a frame....the ball is rolling on it now. :biggrin:


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 10 2008, 08:05 PM~10386559
> *looking for a frame....the ball is rolling on it now. :biggrin:
> *


cool


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

t
t
t


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey Lalo I finally put the chain on my car :biggrin: 









Took it for cruise after that and man it felt good :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

how did you like driving with a chain


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Apr 13 2008, 08:21 AM~10403656
> *how did you like driving with a chain
> *


I had a chain in mine for awhile I hated driving with it it starts to hurt your hands after awhile


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Apr 13 2008, 06:21 AM~10403656
> *how did you like driving with a chain
> *


good, still use to my original steering wheel though :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

I think i need another 9 inch hoghead my oil smells burnt.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Apr 13 2008, 01:58 PM~10405835
> *I think i need another 9 inch hoghead my oil smells burnt.
> *



dime a dozen homie. Now if you look around alittle you can find one with alittle better gears in it for what you need? might make gas alittle better to compansate for the smaller wheels.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2008, 01:03 AM~10410196
> *dime a dozen homie.    Now if you look around alittle you can find one with alittle better gears in it for what you need?    might make gas alittle better to compansate for the smaller wheels.
> *


yeah got to go junkyarding :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

This has probably already been discussed but, are you going to cut the front bumper at the grill?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Hey John I have a Versailes Disc brake 9" at the house. :0


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

Good thread, and lincoln!


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Apr 14 2008, 03:45 AM~10410368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 how much for the whole thing or the hog head i guess it will fit most 9 inches should



> _Originally posted by stinkinlincoln_@Apr 14 2008, 03:49 AM~10410376
> *Good thread, and lincoln!
> *


thanks hope to get more done soon.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Apr 14 2008, 05:36 AM~10410355
> *yeah got to go junkyarding  :biggrin:
> *


u know me im always ready to go to junk yeard dad!!! lets get the truck loaded up and go!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 14 2008, 05:45 AM~10410368
> *This has probably already been discussed but, are you going to cut the front bumper at the grill?
> *



heck yea i told him that i got the cut off wheels and all i need is the ok.. but hes wating to wait which is understandable lol but im ready.. i think ill let hime do it thou i dont wanna miss anything up lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Apr 14 2008, 03:19 PM~10413509
> *yes it will just need to figure out which way i want to do it
> 
> how much for the whole thing or the hog head i guess it will fit most 9 inches should
> ...


 ur going to be getting more done..... jus start on ur rack and ill weld it up with mine with a arc welder cause i cant do nothin with mig but arc is wat i got a skill in :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Apr 15 2008, 10:22 AM~10421214
> *heck yea i told him that i got the cut off wheels and all i need is the ok.. but hes wating to wait which is understandable lol but im ready.. i think ill let hime do it thou i dont wanna miss anything up lol
> *


 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

maybe if u all beg he will post the pumps :0


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

post the pumps :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Apr 16 2008, 11:27 AM~10430120
> *post the pumps :0  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

i'll get some on tonight


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Tommy took the camera to Florida so pics will have to wait :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Apr 17 2008, 04:34 PM~10440785
> *Tommy took the camera to Florida so pics will have to wait  :angry:
> *


 :uh: Damn it  So when you guys going to the junkyard :biggrin:


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Apr 10 2008, 12:18 PM~10380863
> *Dont think about it just do it!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I couldnt agree more.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

working on the rear end now taking it apart to change gear oil to see if it frees up the limited slip


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Do you need any parts for your car? I saw a parts car here :U-Pull-U-Pay (cincinnati ohio)


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 23 2008, 08:49 AM~10484156
> *Do you need any parts for your car? I saw a parts car here :U-Pull-U-Pay (cincinnati ohio)
> *


not really car is all there and i think i'll split the bumpers with a piece of flat stock instead of another bumper. but thanks for the link :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Apr 23 2008, 05:58 PM~10487078
> *not really car is all there and i think i'll split the bumpers with a piece of flat stock instead of another bumper. but thanks for the link :biggrin:
> *


Yeah the car there was really nice. I thought it was asame it was to be picked through for parts.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

here's my old school pumps from porkys


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

you want to go to the park tommarow?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 3 2008, 04:14 PM~10567952
> *you want to go to the park tommarow?
> *


planning on it


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

nice, porky's pumps.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 OLDSCHOOL  :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

OH HEY LALO I FOUND THIS VIDEO A WHILE BACK ITS FROM CHIMAYO, NEW MEXICO AND ITS TIGHT ITS FROM EARLY 80S LATE 70S :biggrin: 

http://www.meridelrubenstein.com/pages/lowridersVideo.html


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 3 2008, 11:44 PM~10570495
> *nice, porky's pumps.
> *


thanks they should do nice for what i have in mind. :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 4 2008, 12:44 AM~10570725
> *OH HEY LALO I FOUND THIS VIDEO A WHILE BACK ITS FROM CHIMAYO, NEW MEXICO AND ITS TIGHT ITS FROM EARLY 80S LATE 70S :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.meridelrubenstein.com/pages/lowridersVideo.html
> *


cool i like that nice monte in it, and the guy hopping got what 1/2 inch big time for back then :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Hey I have some Porky's dump manifolds and other parts if you ever need parts.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 4 2008, 05:52 AM~10571000
> *Hey I have some Porky's dump manifolds and other parts if you ever need parts.
> *


 thanks i got two more manifolds now i got to get two 6 inch and two 8 inch cylinders and batteries.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@May 4 2008, 04:55 AM~10570960
> *cool i like that nice monte in it, and the guy hopping got what 1/2 inch big time for back then :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey Lalo any updates :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

bump


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@May 4 2008, 08:13 PM~10573762
> *thanks i got two more manifolds now i got to get two 6 inch and two 8 inch cylinders and batteries.
> *


http://suntechonline.com/

Check that out pretty cheap if you ask me :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+May 15 2008, 11:43 AM~10662359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn and chrome to boot i'll have to get something to see if their any good.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 9 2008, 07:33 PM~10129269
> *yes they are 13 too small for this car. :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: 
13's fit these cars just fine.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS+May 25 2008, 04:46 PM~10734582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK 13's are too small for my car dont like them high RPMs


----------



## L!L [email protected]!35O (Dec 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@May 26 2008, 12:52 PM~10739247
> *Thanks Mr Luxurious for the drop in :biggrin:
> OK 13's are too small for my car dont like them high RPMs
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

I understand. I am running 13's and my buddy is running 14's on his. Either way they look good.


----------



## Chubaka (May 9, 2008)

La Lo thanks for the info on the springs man. Goodluck on your build.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@May 26 2008, 02:14 PM~10739729
> *I understand. I am running 13's and my buddy is running 14's on his. Either way they look good.
> 
> 
> ...


with the 14 mine is 10 mph off, and at 65 it's turning alot of rpms.may have to put an overdrive in it. Maybe mine will get done this fall and winter. those two look good sitting out like that :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey La Lo I wanna lower my monte what do i need to do it with cause I don't feel like spending my money on a drop kit. cause I wanna drop a good 1 or 2 in. all around :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: ttt papa smurfff :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 15 2008, 11:32 AM~10873744
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: ttt papa smurfff :biggrin:
> *


funny dont you have some knobs to polish or something :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

TTT for La Lo :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

A day at the park
Thanks Jro for the pic.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jun 19 2008, 06:14 PM~10908993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks clean La Lo


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that cars so badass.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'+Jun 19 2008, 10:40 PM~10910970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks cant wait to do more to it


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jun 19 2008, 06:14 PM~10908993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The car loooks good & JRO is a pic taken fewl


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks and yes he is almost like you :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

two steps back is what i thought when my son backed my truck into my lincoln then i felt sick when i saw this
































now it's going to need body work and paint sooner than expected
new name for the Lincoln LIFE HAPPENS


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Ouch! Start looking for a new fender now. These parts are hard to find.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Jun 23 2008, 01:57 PM~10933490
> *Ouch! Start looking for a new fender now. These parts are hard to find.
> *


yeah i know done priced a turn signal lens by itself 75 whole turn signal 175


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

I'll keep my eyes open on this end for you.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn La Lo that sucks what happened to the linc  . So did you kill your son yet :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

damn John that sucks when we going to start fixing it?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr+Jun 23 2008, 11:58 PM~10938111-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As soon as i get with Big Jamie he's supposed to be getting another parts car and is going to let me get what i need if it's good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

DAMN!!! that sucks ass.   Oh well, life happens huh? 

son or no son, i'd kicked him in the nuts. :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 25 2008, 01:14 AM~10946149
> *DAMN!!! that sucks ass.        Oh well,  life happens huh?
> 
> son or no son,  i'd kicked him in the nuts.    :biggrin:
> *


well thats the name for the car now. and i wanted too but i've calmed down in the past couple of years. its not good to carry anger around. I still might kick him though :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jun 25 2008, 04:51 PM~10950805
> *well thats the name for the car now. and i wanted too but i've calmed down in the past couple of years. its not good to carry anger around. I still might kick him though :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey John when I had my 76 I found a junkyard out of Florida that has nothing but Lincolns. I'll try to find the website for ya. Nice guys and reasonable prices.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jun 26 2008, 07:02 PM~10959505
> *Hey John  when I had my 76  I found a junkyard out of Florida that has nothing but Lincolns. I'll try to find the website for ya. Nice guys and reasonable prices.
> *


thanks big Jamie has a fender and turn signal for 100 so i just need to go get it and start getting it ready to PAINT :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jun 25 2008, 06:51 PM~10950805
> *well thats the name for the car now. and i wanted too but i've calmed down in the past couple of years. its not good to carry anger around. I still might kick him though :biggrin:
> *


hahaha tea -bag him when hes asleep,then post pics pf it :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jun 27 2008, 08:09 PM~10966550
> *thanks big Jamie has a fender and turn signal for 100 so i just need to go get it and start getting it ready to PAINT :biggrin:
> *


sweeeet :cheesy:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 27 2008, 08:34 PM~10967260
> *hahaha tea -bag him when hes asleep,then post pics pf it :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 27 2008, 08:34 PM~10967260
> *hahaha tea -bag him when hes asleep,then post pics pf it :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jun 29 2008, 07:57 AM~10973455
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 27 2008, 08:34 PM~10967260
> *hahaha tea -bag him when hes asleep,then post pics pf it :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Apr 23 2008, 05:58 PM~10487078
> *not really car is all there and i think i'll split the bumpers with a piece of flat stock instead of another bumper. but thanks for the link :biggrin:
> *


Looks like you might need some parts now.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 30 2008, 05:12 AM~10978911
> *Looks like you might need some parts now.
> *


sadly


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

john try 

www.car-parts.com


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ok it shows alot of fenders for the pass side in there ... for your car


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Lalo, is your car lifted yet? If so did you go coil over or coil under?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Jun 30 2008, 10:44 PM~10986623
> *Lalo, is your car lifted yet? If so did you go coil over or coil under?
> *


no not yet but i'm doing coil under


----------



## -Immortal- (May 19, 2008)

i hear 1969 lincolns are bad looking cars either


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Immortal-_@Jul 1 2008, 08:27 PM~10993500
> *i hear 1969 lincolns are bad looking cars either
> *


yeah i like your car it's not like al the others out there :biggrin:


----------



## -Immortal- (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jul 2 2008, 04:57 PM~10998722
> *yeah i like your car it's not like al the others out there :biggrin:
> *


 bump

yea its a start ........


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

TTT for a nice car.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

still trying to get the fender


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

got my parts this weekend thanks to Big Jamie will post pics of them and start getting my ride going again


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

replacing the fender today
















































more to come


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

glad you got your parts. Now keep it AWAY from that cutty. :biggrin: Atleast it was the fender tho and not the Quarter.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 14 2008, 10:18 PM~11089526
> *glad you got your parts.    Now keep it AWAY from that cutty.    :biggrin:  Atleast it was the fender tho and not the Quarter.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 14 2008, 09:18 PM~11089526
> *glad you got your parts.    Now keep it AWAY from that cutty.    :biggrin:  Atleast it was the fender tho and not the Quarter.
> *


yeah your right :biggrin:


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Lalowned!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Jul 15 2008, 11:31 AM~11093386
> *Lalowned!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

for any lincoln guys 77 fenders are not exactly the same as 79. Antenna holes are smaller and the supports are a little different some inner lip difference too.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jul 15 2008, 09:21 AM~11092193
> *yeah your right :biggrin:
> *


Where did you find the corner light and was it new or used?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Jun 23 2008, 03:57 PM~10933490
> *Ouch! Start looking for a new fender now. These parts are hard to find.
> *


And look for another son that can drive :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 18 2008, 09:19 AM~11119902
> *Where did you find the corner light and was it new or used?
> *


used i found a site that has them for 175 for the bezel and lens.
guy in town had a 77 parts car and he sold me the fender and turn signal housing for 100 so not to bad. But i'm finding small differences between 77 and the 79 fenders.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jul 18 2008, 02:53 PM~11121531
> *used i found a site that has them for 175 for the bezel and lens.
> guy in town had a 77 parts car and he sold me the fender and turn signal housing for 100 so not to bad. But i'm finding small differences between 77 and the 79 fenders.
> *


good deal, oh i love the name for the car  :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 19 2008, 08:14 PM~11129473
> *good deal, oh i love the name for the car   :biggrin:
> *


thanks Billy it kind of fits it now :biggrin:


----------



## PHAT-SO (Jan 26, 2008)

car looks good john even with the primered fender. cant wait to see it painted :thumbsup:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHAT-SO_@Jul 20 2008, 07:44 PM~11135024
> *car looks good john even with the primered fender. cant wait to see it painted :thumbsup:
> *


thanks i caint wait either


----------



## -Immortal- (May 19, 2008)

i still think you could have buffed that dent out 


:yes:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Just noticing another difference. My 77 has the antenna in the rear driver's fender. Looks like you are coming along. Did it do any damage to the Cutty?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

My antenna hole is up front, 77 model.
Johnnie's had two antenna's, one up front and one out back. but he had the CB option.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr+Jul 23 2008, 09:16 PM~11164295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wish i had the cb option.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR MY BRO LA LO............... SO HOW U LIKE YOUR NEW DAUGHTER IN LAW?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jul 25 2008, 01:36 PM~11178727
> *TTT FOR MY BRO LA LO............... SO HOW U LIKE YOUR NEW DAUGHTER IN LAW?
> *


She's nice but not in the family yet. kind of like a club we have to vote her in :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jul 25 2008, 01:43 PM~11178779
> *She's nice but not in the family yet. kind of like a club we have to vote her in :biggrin:
> *


I GUESS U CAN CALL IT THAT  :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jul 25 2008, 04:11 PM~11179930
> *I GUESS U CAN CALL IT THAT   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

ucket.com/albums/ii177/lalomarkV/southernshowdown062.jpg[/IMG]
















got the fender on and a friend of mine came down to practice his striping


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 Looks good Lalo  I like the stripes


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 5 2008, 08:15 PM~11270036
> *:0 Looks good Lalo  I like the stripes
> *


Thanks El Monte


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jul 25 2008, 01:43 PM~11178779
> *She's nice but not in the family yet. kind of like a club we have to vote her in :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Aug 5 2008, 05:22 PM~11268359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin *real* good :thumbsup:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks Miklo once i get everything worked out i hope to juice and have it painted by spring maybe dark purple


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

lookin good, bet your glad to have her on :cheesy:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr+Aug 15 2008, 07:23 AM~11350460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but it's still not the same


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Aug 5 2008, 07:22 PM~11268359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I had fun doing the stripes I can't wait to get some paint on it


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

that is the most i have seen of big jamies car in about 6 years.....lol....maybe longer.....lol


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 15 2008, 07:10 PM~11355354
> *that is the most i have seen of big jamies car in about 6 years.....lol....maybe longer.....lol
> *


all the paint and rust is gone now


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 15 2008, 06:19 PM~11355017
> *I had fun doing the stripes I can't wait to get some paint on it
> *


me either thinking about going ahead and start tearing it apart.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

nice lowrIder uffin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Aug 6 2008, 06:27 PM~11278529
> *thanks Miklo once i get everything worked out i hope to juice and have it painted by spring maybe dark purple
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I seen a nice purple on a car up at Little Flock yesterday, would've been perfect. You should throw that marble on the top when you paint it though. Go crazy on that bitch, it looks good now...can't wait to see it when you get it painted.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Aug 16 2008, 06:07 PM~11361157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would like to see it.see if it's what i got in mind.Thinking of doing a little lace and flake


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 17 2008, 12:51 PM~11364304
> *I seen a nice purple on a car up at Little Flock yesterday, would've been perfect. You should throw that marble on the top when you paint it though. Go crazy on that bitch, it looks good now...can't wait to see it when you get it painted.
> *


I bet I know what purple your talking about. I loved it too. It was on a Rod parked on the preston side of the parking lot. Close to the VW bugs that came in. :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

That would be the one!!! Good color, would set that lincoln off.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

you all will have to show it to me


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Aug 17 2008, 05:43 PM~11365828
> *you all will have to show it to me
> *


If I can find pics from the show Ill post it in here.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

going tonight to get the 2x2 and angle for the rack yea some progress


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Aug 22 2008, 12:22 PM~11411424
> *going tonight to get the 2x2 and angle for the rack yea some progress
> *


cool let me know if you need some help


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks Dolle for helping.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

TTT for lalo


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

bump


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

SPLIT THE FRONT BUMPER , THAT WOULD REALLY BE "OLD SCHOOL"


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Aug 24 2008, 10:43 AM~11424297
> *SPLIT THE FRONT BUMPER , THAT WOULD REALLY BE "OLD SCHOOL"
> *


Going to i've got another bumper so it will have both ends :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

hey Bob


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Aug 24 2008, 12:05 PM~11424639
> *Going to i've got another bumper so it will have both ends :biggrin:
> *


I'VE ALWAYS PREFERD THE STRAIGHT CUT IN AT THE GRILL MYSELF. JUST CUT IT AND CAP IT.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Aug 24 2008, 12:16 PM~11424699
> *I'VE ALWAYS PREFERD THE STRAIGHT CUT IN AT THE GRILL MYSELF. JUST CUT IT AND CAP IT.
> *


well looking at the bumper it kicks out about three inches from where you would cut it and i want it straight. so it's either wedge cut it and bend it or mate two together. i will post pics when i do it and i can always cut and cap it before rechroming


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING IT . peace.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Aug 24 2008, 12:33 PM~11424785
> *LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING IT . peace.
> *


thanks brother


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

I love the split bumper look, I will be adding that to mine soon as well.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR LA LO


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr+Aug 25 2008, 11:40 PM~11439420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Aug 27 2008, 03:18 PM~11453584
> *good do yours first that way i can do mine right the first time :biggrin:
> *


hahaha, no problem, will be doing it fairly quickly.


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

putting on the dual exhaust today.i hate underneth work


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 3 2008, 08:37 AM~11505754
> *putting on the dual exhaust today.i hate underneth work
> *


 :0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

got in on didn't sound right so i put old style striaght thru thrush mufflers on :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 3 2008, 02:59 PM~11507991
> *got in on didn't sound right so i put old style striaght thru thrush mufflers on :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 I want to hear it :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

vroom vrooom vroooom hows that :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 3 2008, 04:03 PM~11509202
> *vroom vrooom vroooom hows that :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: smart ass :cheesy:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

What up Lalo?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Sep 4 2008, 02:59 PM~11519349
> *What up Lalo?
> 
> 
> *


nothing much when you going to roll that bagged beast again


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

did you get it done today?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 5 2008, 04:51 PM~11529532
> *did you get it done today?
> *


I got the parts and got the ignition modual on.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 5 2008, 08:57 PM~11530509
> *I got the parts and got the ignition modual on.
> *


cool did you tell Tommy he had a fire hazzard in your car? 
I wont be able to make it to the cruise in shelbyville I got half my trunk apart and I am supposed to go eat with the wife and some family


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 5 2008, 01:17 PM~11527736
> *nothing much when you going to roll that bagged beast again
> *


Gonna be a minute man. Work is getting done real slow. But it will be done right this time. I'll probabley be able to hit that Cincy show next year so us midwest peeps can all kick it. Hopefully your son won't be driving...............
:rofl:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Sep 5 2008, 07:27 PM~11530717
> *Gonna be a minute man. Work is getting done real slow. But it will be done right this time. I'll probabley be able to hit that Cincy show next year so us midwest peeps can all kick it. Hopefully your son won't be driving...............
> :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

$50plus shipping. needs a good cleaning and a little staightening, got a small bend when it was shipped to me. Dam post office. Moving and don't want to take extra shit with.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 HOWS THE LINC COMING ALONG SMART ASS..........I MEAN LALO :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Sep 23 2008, 10:37 PM~11682727
> *:0 HOWS THE LINC COMING ALONG SMART ASS..........I MEAN LALO :biggrin:
> *


just sitting while i get back to work


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

buuump


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 22 2008, 12:58 AM~11661759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what is that?


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

You done yet? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 14 2008, 08:58 AM~11857392
> *what is that?
> *


the vinyl trim around the back window


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO+Oct 16 2008, 11:22 PM~11889637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 17 2008, 01:16 PM~11892275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 19 2008, 01:17 PM~11909322
> *the vinyl trim around the back window
> *


thats what I thought it was but he said it was bent, which made me think it was metal trim


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Cars looking really nice Lalo.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Oct 28 2008, 05:44 AM~11992639
> *Cars looking really nice Lalo.
> *


thanks


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 17 2008, 12:16 PM~11892275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea i really like it to father and son :biggrin: even thou i would trade the cutty for the lic in a herat beat lol :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

car is in the garage again now i can start on it again :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 2 2008, 06:08 PM~12040469
> *car is in the garage again now i can start on it again :biggrin:
> *


let me know if you need any help. 

John do you want this refrigerator I got in my basement? I'm trying to clean up and get rid of somemore stuff I don't need


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 2 2008, 07:47 PM~12041070
> *let me know if you need any help.
> 
> John do you want this refrigerator I got in my basement? I'm trying to clean up and get rid of somemore stuff I don't need
> *


Hey Scott kick him in the ass and motivate him to get back on this thing :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Nov 3 2008, 12:38 PM~12047587
> *Hey Scott kick him in the ass and motivate him to get back on this thing :biggrin:
> *


i am getting ready to cut the bumper first


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE PROGRESS


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 4 2008, 11:41 PM~12066548
> *TTT CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE PROGRESS
> *


i can't wait either :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 5 2008, 07:09 PM~12073145
> *i can't wait either :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

bump 

12 more days! Carhop, vendors, participation from many southwest lowrider clubs, fundraiser for a good cause, great food, and popular upcoming rap artists!


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@Nov 16 2008, 08:09 PM~12174917
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


Hey ChrIs :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

time to start cutting the Lincoln


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

my trunk lid damn it was heavy








now those are some big bumper mounts








my bumper








big trunk getting ready to start the rack








nice rear








removing side moldings


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

as good as the day she was made








door molding being removed








this is how the vinyl top molding is held on about 100 of these bolts








door window trim being removed








passenger mirror removed


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

started sanding the hood.sorry scott stripes are gone


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

splitting the bumper
















Tommy just couldn't resist cut on the car :biggrin: 








time to get serious


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

damn John why the stripes got to be the first part you sand?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 27 2008, 07:09 PM~12539278
> *damn John why the stripes got to be the first part you sand?
> *


Cause you told me too :biggrin:


----------



## PHAT-SO (Jan 26, 2008)

damn john thats looks good as hell wish i couldve been there to help tear some shit up.
just playin but dont take it apart to much. leave room for the boat here in a few weeks :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHAT-SO+Dec 27 2008, 07:54 PM~12539603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey Jro


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Ive been wondering when you was going to start on it. You going to shave it all smooth?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Holy shit that's gonna look tight!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

HOLY SHIT LALO LOOKS GOOD :worship:  :nicoderm:

HEY I GOT A ? ABOUT SANDERS, WILL ANY OF THEM DO, CAUSE I USED ONE THAT PEOPLE WOULD COMMONLY USE FOR WOOD :0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 28 2008, 09:14 PM~12547817
> *Ive been wondering when you was going to start on it. You going to shave it all smooth?
> *


not all of it just sudtle things like no key hole and all the trunk stuff. :biggrin: and a few things ill figure out as i go


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 28 2008, 09:22 PM~12547878
> *Holy shit that's gonna look tight!!!!
> *


Thanks But it will never come close to your Caddy.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 29 2008, 01:06 AM~12549608
> *HOLY SHIT LALO LOOKS GOOD :worship:  :nicoderm:
> 
> HEY I GOT A ? ABOUT SANDERS, WILL ANY OF THEM DO, CAUSE I USED ONE THAT PEOPLE WOULD COMMONLY USE FOR WOOD :0
> *


Can't beat a good DA sander. But i've used everything from wood sanders to blocks and paint sticks.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 29 2008, 01:54 PM~12552204
> *Can't beat a good DA sander. But i've used everything from wood sanders to blocks and paint sticks.
> *


cool caused thats what i used on my roof


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 29 2008, 01:55 PM~12552210
> *cool caused thats what i used on my roof
> *


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 27 2008, 06:13 PM~12538915
> *
> 
> 
> ...




O SHIT SUPA IS WORING ON LOWRIDERS AGAIN ? :0 :0 


LOOK GOOD BRO


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHAT-SO_@Dec 27 2008, 09:54 PM~12539603
> *damn john thats looks good as hell wish i couldve been there to help tear some shit up.
> just playin but dont take it apart to much. leave room for the boat here in a few weeks :biggrin:
> *


are you going to be ready in a few weeks?


----------



## PHAT-SO (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 29 2008, 06:51 PM~12554339
> *are you going to be ready in a few weeks?
> *



are you?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHAT-SO_@Dec 29 2008, 08:54 PM~12554352
> *are you?
> *


I'm ready whenever you are


----------



## PHAT-SO (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 29 2008, 07:19 PM~12554560
> *I'm ready whenever you are
> *


i know bro ill be there


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Quit whoring up my topic :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 29 2008, 06:12 PM~12554009
> *O SHIT SUPA IS WORING ON LOWRIDERS AGAIN ? :0  :0
> LOOK GOOD BRO
> *


Finally got my garage back


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 29 2008, 03:52 PM~12552186
> *Thanks But it will never come close to your Caddy.
> *


your lincoln is clean as fuck...I would roll that car with pride!!!! Cut bumper is going to be a nice touch!!! I like it...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good john cant wait to see the bumper done


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty+Dec 29 2008, 08:12 PM~12554009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo+Dec 29 2008, 07:46 PM~12554779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ME 2 EVEN IF ITS MODEL CARS AS LONG AS ITS IN THE GARAGE I'M GOOD


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 








:thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 27 2008, 06:13 PM~12538915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$+Dec 29 2008, 09:45 PM~12556184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey josh


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Back to work on the Lincoln Tommorrow :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 5 2009, 08:24 PM~12614747
> *Back to work on the Lincoln Tommorrow :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 5 2009, 08:24 PM~12614747
> *Back to work on the Lincoln Tommorrow :biggrin:
> *


y didnt u today?


----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

Looking good, can't wait to see some more progress pics on this


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La Lo+Jun 23 2008, 02:38 PM~10933292-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you should get a good ol fashion offtopic owning for that :angry:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 6 2009, 12:54 AM~12619516
> *you should get a good ol fashion offtopic owning for that  :angry:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:I should put it in wrecked rides with the storyof him backing into it with my own truck. :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$+Jan 5 2009, 07:05 PM~12615255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks looking forward to seeing what you are doing to your Lincoln


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 6 2009, 02:54 AM~12619516
> *you should get a good ol fashion offtopic owning for that  :angry:
> *


man i got that :0 and i was down in the garge workin all yesterday we could of worked on the cars together lol :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 6 2009, 08:15 AM~12620126
> *:yessad:  :yessad:I should put it in wrecked rides with the storyof him backing into it with my own truck. :biggrin:
> *


  i know wat i need was super super bad im srry but u wanted to keep everything oringnal now u can have the freedom of makin ur car wat u always wanted yes it would of been beter jus being sock for a while but things happen and now i think ur car is going to be a amazin car and im in debt to u so anytime im home im down to work


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

car looks good. i wanna see this bumper?


what color are you painting ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 6 2009, 07:17 AM~12620129
> *:biggrin:
> I was still bummed out
> Thanks looking forward to seeing what you are doing to your Lincoln
> *


Thanks man, sorry to see that damage on your ride. On the positive side it coulda been alot worse but I'll keep my eyes open for parts for you at the wreckers here since i'll be looking for parts myself once the snow melts.

edit, I just noticed you already got the parts. Looks good


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 6 2009, 12:04 PM~12622163
> *car looks good.    i wanna see this bumper?
> what color are you painting ?
> *


I want to see it toh thats right i'm the one doing it.
Color i want is like a brandywine to a deep purple :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

got back to work on the lincoln today.Here's where i am now.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

here's some more
love this one
















Fender is taller than me and i'm 6 ft
























And for those who think Tommy is doing all the work








Hey Billy what you doing for a few weeks :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:  looks good lalo


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks el monte


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

wheres the bumper


i was talking to supafly shnuka and he says you guys couldnt get it cut 


:dunno:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 6 2009, 04:10 PM~12624374
> *wheres the bumper
> i was talking to supafly shnuka  and he says you guys couldnt get it cut
> :dunno:
> *


that f...ing thing the inner bumper is a thick aluminummmmm it dulled four blades so now that it's off i can finish cutting it.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

i never heard of anything like that the inner bumper on a caddy is aluminum too never tried cutting one but damn it just dont make sense it would be that hard to do


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Looks nice, I love the split bumper. I'm tossing around the idea of doing it to my wifes baby linc.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 6 2009, 04:24 PM~12624537
> *i never heard of anything like that    the inner bumper on a caddy is aluminum too  never tried cutting one but damn it just dont make sense  it would be that hard to do
> *


we took a torch to it and it didn't even melt


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 6 2009, 04:27 PM~12624573
> *Looks nice, I love the split bumper. I'm tossing around the idea of doing it to my wifes baby linc.
> *


Does the grill on a baby linc go all the way down like mine does.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Heres a few more
















ohhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Oh snap! Looks good, whats next?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 6 2009, 06:10 PM~12624374
> *wheres the bumper
> i was talking to supafly shnuka  and he says you guys couldnt get it cut
> :dunno:
> *



ur answer


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 6 2009, 07:43 PM~12625836
> *ur answer
> 
> 
> ...


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA i cant believe that shit :0 

aluminumowned


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Jan 6 2009, 06:02 PM~12625473
> *Oh snap! Looks good, whats next?
> *


I dont know i am new at this i just do shit and hope it turns out right :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 6 2009, 09:54 PM~12626590
> *I dont know i am new at this i just do shit and hope it turns out right  :biggrin:
> *


that part is true :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 6 2009, 07:55 PM~12625402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


btw dad is like 6 foot tall so that means fender is like 6 2 6 3


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

hey that car would look alot better if somebody i kno didnt ram into it a while back....hey maybe the paint would match.... hahah im jus kinding john with cutlass buy the way ur dad looks pretty manly and strong here... i was wondering were u got ur manly looks


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 6 2009, 07:54 PM~12626590
> *I dont know i am new at this i just do shit and hope it turns out right :biggrin:
> *


Thats how i usually do it  do then look at it for awhile and go back to work :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAMbo35_@Jan 6 2009, 10:59 PM~12629220
> *hey that car would look alot better if somebody i kno didnt ram into it a while back....hey maybe the paint would match.... hahah im jus kinding john with cutlass buy the way ur dad looks pretty manly and strong here... i was wondering were u got ur manly looks
> *


Cam didn't John tell you he's Adopted? :0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 6 2009, 11:40 PM~12629666
> *Thats how i usually do it  do then look at it for awhile and go back to work :biggrin:
> *


Exactly my little friend :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 7 2009, 06:33 AM~12630752
> *Exactly my little friend :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 7 2009, 06:31 AM~12630747
> *Cam didn't John tell you he's Adopted? :0
> *


yea he told me and i believed him till i relised that him and justin look alike :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAMbo35_@Jan 7 2009, 12:51 PM~12633350
> *yea he told me and i believed him till i relised that him and justin look alike :biggrin:
> *


Same mom differant dad :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 6 2009, 06:10 PM~12624987
> *Does the grill on a baby linc go all the way down like mine does.
> *


No, I thought Ive heard on here you can use the mark V grilles on the mark VI. Im not sure though. Worst case scenario, Id have to make my own inner grille I guess :dunno:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 7 2009, 03:53 PM~12635234
> *No, I thought Ive heard on here you can use the mark V grilles on the mark VI. Im not sure though. Worst case scenario, Id have to make my own inner grille I guess  :dunno:
> *


Let me know and i'll measure it for you


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 7 2009, 05:26 PM~12635602
> *Let me know and i'll measure it for you
> *


Yeah, if you could, meausure the width, outside edge, to outside edge.

thanks man


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

sent tthem :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 14 2009, 03:08 PM~12703782
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Timmmmmay :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

been too cold to get out in the garage but i'm still working on the bumper trying to get it the way i want


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 19 2009, 09:35 AM~12747983
> *been too cold to get out in the garage but i'm still working on the bumper trying to get it the way i want
> *


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 19 2009, 09:35 AM~12747983
> *been too cold to get out in the garage but i'm still working on the bumper trying to get it the way i want
> *


 :0 can't wait


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

PICS


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 20 2009, 09:31 PM~12766567
> *PICS
> *


of the cold :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 21 2009, 08:26 AM~12769147
> *of the cold  :biggrin:
> *


garage not heated??? I assumed being attached to the house it would be :dunno:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jan 21 2009, 10:15 AM~12770480
> *garage not heated??? I assumed being attached to the house it would be  :dunno:
> *


nope cant share heat ducts fumes go into the house and thats bad :0


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 21 2009, 02:44 PM~12771756
> *nope cant share heat ducts fumes go into the house and thats bad :0
> *


hey a few fumes never kil...... umm nevermind :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jan 21 2009, 02:13 PM~12772624
> *hey a few fumes never kil......  umm nevermind  :biggrin:
> *


Momma don't like going to bed and having sikoadelic dreams :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Had to take a break from the Lincoln to do some work on A friends Caddy. Hope to get the Caddy done soon and get back on the Lincoln. I don't think having the caddy at the house for just alittle while will hurt the value of my house to much :biggrin: Sorry phat-so.
















Finishing alittle body work then strips and clear :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 13 2009, 07:43 AM~12991517
> *Had to take a break from the Lincoln to do some work on A friends Caddy. Hope to get the Caddy done soon and get back on the Lincoln. I don't think having the caddy at the house for just alittle while will hurt the value of my house to much :biggrin: Sorry phat-so.
> 
> 
> ...


a caddy can only add value to a house... hahaha:biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

i hear you finished that grill and theres a mazda being put back together somewhere around there



but noone ever showed me the pics :dunno:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 13 2009, 08:13 AM~12991991
> *i hear you finished that grill    and theres a mazda being put back together somewhere around there
> but noone ever showed me the pics  :dunno:
> *


I'm still working on the bumper and the mazda is still the same


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 13 2009, 08:00 AM~12991927
> *a caddy can only add value to a house... hahaha:biggrin:
> *


yours would :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 13 2009, 10:00 AM~12991927
> *a caddy can only add value to a house... hahaha:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 13 2009, 11:33 AM~12993678
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: yours too


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 13 2009, 02:50 PM~12994281
> *:biggrin: yours too
> *


Mine is a pile of shit compared to Mr. Moneybags in montreal. :cheesy: 

When can I come by and drive that juiced go cart??? lol I friggen love that thing. Need to find a way to do the back and make a fiberglass body for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## PHAT-SO (Jan 26, 2008)

hey now mine is a work in progress dont dog it to much. it will be well worth the wait :biggrin: plus i cant say nothing bad about your car because your doin the body work on mine.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 13 2009, 03:15 PM~12994526
> *Mine is a pile of shit compared to Mr. Moneybags in montreal.  :cheesy:
> 
> When can I come by and drive that juiced go cart??? lol I friggen love that thing. Need to find a way to do the back and make a fiberglass body for it.  :thumbsup:
> *


your lac is tight as fuck Jason...Don't let anybody tell you any other way...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 13 2009, 10:30 AM~12992114
> *yours would :biggrin:
> *


hahaha yeah well I'm not a fan of Fords but I do like yours a whole lot... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHAT-SO_@Feb 13 2009, 07:31 PM~12996689
> *hey now mine is a work in progress dont dog it to much. it will be well worth the wait :biggrin:  plus i cant say nothing bad about your car because your doin the body work on mine.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 13 2009, 01:15 PM~12994526
> *Mine is a pile of shit compared to Mr. Moneybags in montreal.  :cheesy:
> 
> When can I come by and drive that juiced go cart??? lol I friggen love that thing. Need to find a way to do the back and make a fiberglass body for it.  :thumbsup:
> *


Need to replace one cylinder that leaks.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHAT-SO+Feb 13 2009, 05:31 PM~12996689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Alright John I see ya'll puttin in the work on Scotts cadi so I guess I can let you slide on progress pics of the Lincoln but not for long. I wanna see that ride done. I know you got some sick plans for it.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Feb 16 2009, 10:39 AM~13016672
> *Alright John I see ya'll puttin in the work on Scotts cadi so I guess I can let you slide on progress pics of the Lincoln but not for long. I wanna see that ride done. I know you got some sick plans for it.
> *


got to make some money i keep getting laid-off and it's killing me :angry:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 16 2009, 03:53 PM~13018244
> *got to make some money i keep getting laid-off and it's killing me :angry:
> *


 I feel ya on that one man. I still have my job but I.m lookin for a part time job cause one just aint cuttin it anymore. If you need help working on anything let me know, I'm always down to help a friend


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Feb 18 2009, 08:53 AM~13038134
> *I feel ya on that one man. I still have my job but I.m lookin for a part time job cause one just aint cuttin it anymore. If you need help working on anything let me know, I'm always down  to help a friend
> *


appreciate it i got another job offer. I'll meet them Friday and see what happens. And we'll get together one weekend .


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 20 2009, 07:43 AM~13058290
> *TTT
> *


Hey bud hows it going


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 13 2009, 11:30 AM~12992114
> *yours would :biggrin:
> *


real talk, it belongs in a museum or in a picture dictionary under "Lowrider" :yes:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 20 2009, 03:33 PM~13062016
> *real talk, it belongs in a museum or in a picture dictionary under "Lowrider" :yes:
> *


looks good la lo. love the ideas u got for it..


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 10 2009, 08:40 PM~13243185
> *looks good la lo. love the ideas u got for it..
> *


Thanks i've been sidetracked working on a buddy's Caddy but i'll be posting updates hopefully by the end of the month.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 11 2009, 06:56 AM~13246288
> *Thanks i've been sidetracked working on a buddy's Caddy but i'll be posting updates hopefully by the end of the month.
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

i need a question about kentucky answered....doing research for a shirt design... What is it known for other than the Kentucky Derby and bourbon?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 14 2009, 02:39 AM~13881962
> *i need a question about kentucky answered....doing research for a shirt design... What is it known for other than the Kentucky Derby and bourbon?
> *


Louisville Sluggers are made in down town Louisville, Ky the best baseball bat ever.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 13 2009, 11:39 PM~13881962
> *i need a question about kentucky answered....doing research for a shirt design... What is it known for other than the Kentucky Derby and bourbon?
> *


Bluegrass, birth place of Abrham Lincoln, Corvetts plant. Moonshine :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@May 16 2009, 07:52 PM~13907299
> *Bluegrass, birth place of Abrham Lincoln, Corvetts plant. Moonshine :biggrin:
> *


Abraham Lincoln was a good ole man, jumped out the window with his dick in his hand...


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Starting on the rack finally. Got the gas tank dropped and starting to put the rack together.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@May 17 2009, 07:24 AM~13910564
> *Starting on the rack finally. Got the gas tank dropped and starting to put the rack together.
> *


pics or it didnt happen :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Here's my fathers day gift from my Family


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jun 27 2009, 07:42 PM~14316972
> *Here's my fathers day gift from my Family
> 
> 
> ...


  thats tight


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 27 2009, 08:44 PM~14317808
> * thats tight
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Number one cash crop in kentucky ..... Mary jane ! ...


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jun 27 2009, 08:42 PM~14316972
> *Here's my fathers day gift from my Family
> 
> 
> ...


welcome to the lincoln Tattoo club, were a rare breed. lol mines in the same spot as yours.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 28 2009, 02:59 PM~14321801
> *Number one cash crop in kentucky ..... Mary jane ! ...
> *


Damn Bob thats supposed to be a secret :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jun 28 2009, 06:52 PM~14323135
> *welcome to the lincoln Tattoo club, were a rare breed. lol mines in the same spot as yours.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks and a proud member.Damn i like yours it reminds me of my dad who loved Butterflys :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

nice meeting you tonight bro.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jun 28 2009, 07:10 PM~14323289
> *nice meeting you tonight bro.
> *


you too man need anything let me know


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jun 28 2009, 09:06 PM~14323262
> *Thanks and a proud member.Damn i like yours it reminds me of my dad who loved Butterflys :biggrin:
> *


yeah, my sister that passed loved monarchs, so i got that as a tribute. :biggrin: 

yours looks good, now time for some new pics of your linc. haha


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Jun 28 2009, 10:30 PM~14325277
> *yeah, my sister that passed loved monarchs, so i got that as a tribute. :biggrin:
> 
> yours looks good, now time for some new pics of your linc. haha
> *


Been working to much right now so nothing has gotten done.


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jun 29 2009, 08:08 AM~14326783
> *Been working to much right now so nothing has gotten done.
> *


Hey if you need help remember I owe ya so I'm just a phone call away


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jun 29 2009, 11:16 AM~14327449
> *Hey if you need help remember I owe ya so I'm just a phone call away
> *


In that case you owe me too...... so get yourself down to FLA cause we got some work to do on my cutty :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jun 27 2009, 07:42 PM~14316972
> *Here's my fathers day gift from my Family
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass tatt La Lo thinking of doing one with monte carlo emblem


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jul 10 2009, 12:51 PM~14435443
> *bad ass tatt La Lo thinking of doing one with monte carlo emblem
> *


Thanks Elmonte hows things going with you.


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT
We need updates


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Sep 18 2009, 11:14 AM~15118980
> *TTT
> We need updates
> *


yeah i know


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

yea what he said


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

yeah updates things should be settling down soon so if you want I can come out and help work on it


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 9 2009, 10:49 AM~15311972
> *yeah updates things should be settling down soon so if you want I can come out and help work on it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

happy turkey day!


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 25 2009, 11:19 PM~15785641
> *happy turkey day!
> *


Thanks Bro


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:wave: Anything new?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 15 2009, 10:32 AM~15987760
> *:wave: Anything new?
> *


no just working too much right now


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

looking good bro would like to see how your bumper comes out........and the rest of the car for that..........  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

i forgot what to post but i thank that i was going to post the same thing you posted on mine.just get it done. :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 17 2008, 10:16 AM~11892275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

o snapp time to update


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

TtT


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

TTT for dad i need to get some pics of the trunk rack


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

i wanna see the bumper


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

WE NEED UPDATES :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Dec 14 2007, 11:08 PM~9456426
> *NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  good luck finden some 8 track tapes  :biggrin:
> *



Thats an easy fix.....

I have an 8 track adapter that will play a cassette tape... 
well.. you get a cessette adapter ( the one with the head phone jack wire) then you plug it on to your IPOD :biggrin: 








 =
Tunes



See easy Fix :biggrin:


Clean ass Lincoln good luck on the build.


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

OMG does that 8 track adapter say KRACO?? I havnt seen that in years :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Apr 29 2010, 06:36 AM~17338661
> *Thats an easy fix.....
> 
> I have an 8 track adapter that will play a cassette tape...
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: we should of done that!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

got dads rack almost done :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

a lil late i know and srry but been busy but i almost got it done 
the pump and spare arnt mounted but rack is :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

how many pumps going in this bad bitch?

how was the fit of the racks with that stupid filler tube there?


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 16 2010, 10:14 PM~17810877
> *how many pumps going in this bad bitch?
> 
> how was the fit of the racks with that stupid filler tube there?
> *


Just Two and it barely clears the filler still will have to notch the filler tube cover.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jun 17 2010, 12:14 AM~17810877
> *how many pumps going in this bad bitch?
> 
> how was the fit of the racks with that stupid filler tube there?
> *


Like dad said it hardly clears but I guess all my measurein paid off :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

lookin good John.. be nice to see it back on the road


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 18 2010, 08:25 AM~17823214
> *lookin good John.. be nice to see it back on the road
> *


yeah it would but right now i only have friday and saturday off


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 8 2010, 02:54 AM~17990371
> *:ninja:
> *


Ninja bumber cutter :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:rofl:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jun 18 2010, 05:48 PM~17826570
> *yeah it would but right now i only have friday and saturday off
> *


 :nono: I have it on good authority that you have been on vac all week. :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jul 23 2010, 07:21 AM~18120754
> *:nono: I have it on good authority that you have been on vac all week.  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i have and the Honey due list is pretty long :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jul 23 2010, 07:27 AM~18120795
> *yeah i have and the Honey due list is pretty long :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 23 2010, 12:27 PM~18122234
> *:wow:
> *


Dude u got nooooo idea mom didn't make a list she wrote a book and now I'm worki more I only got weekends now but ima help the ole man get some things :0


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Alright guys I'm back. Now that i have alittle more home time i have started on the Lincoln again. Got the gas tank back in and some body work done. My wife and sons are pushing me to get it done so here we go.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 17 2010, 06:54 AM~18589357
> *Alright guys I'm back. Now that i have alittle more home time i have started on the Lincoln again. Got the gas tank back in and some body work done. My wife and sons are pushing me to get it done so here we go.
> *


He ck ya just like I ned your help pushing me to redo cutty :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Well got the exhaust on and running again after over a year it started right up and drove around. Felt good :biggrin: Now to finish up the body work and get it ready for paint.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

When you get it done you need to surround it with concrete barriers so no one backs into it again. :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

bump for lalo..... :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Do this old man :cheesy:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:drama: :h5: 
Alright someone else's lincoln will be rolling soon!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Sep 18 2010, 09:28 AM~18597135
> *When you get it done you need to surround it with concrete barriers so no one backs into it again. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

let me know when your ready.give me a call.


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 21 2010, 12:41 AM~18618632
> *:drama:  :h5:
> Alright someone else's lincoln will be rolling soon!
> *


 :wave: whats up d..........


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

this thread is useless without pics!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)




----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Put in some work the last couple of days so here we go.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

saw a beautiful one of these at the park over the weekend......


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

It's time to put kandy on that. :buttkick:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 24 2010, 07:57 PM~18655716
> *Put in some work the last couple of days so here we go.
> 
> 
> ...


DANG LA LO! You ain't playin :0 You've got me motivated! I think the original color would look nice. Original style lowriders, NEVER get played out.


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

BUMP FOR THE BROTHER.....  WHATS UP LALO...... :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther+Sep 29 2010, 07:38 PM~18696537-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks cali trying to get up to your level :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Sep 29 2010, 02:49 PM~18694305
> *It's time to put kandy on that. :buttkick:
> *


Workin on it you just have to tell to what stage i need to get it to for you to paint


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

you can get the body work done and primed.i can go over it and block it again so we can make sure its right.then paint it.
i would like to block it done reprime what you have done.then sand it to paint it.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Sep 30 2010, 06:17 PM~18704567
> *you can get the body work done and primed.i can go over it and block it again so we can make sure its right.then paint it.
> i would like to block it done reprime what you have done.then sand it  to paint it.
> *


so pretty much get it to where we think it looks good then send it to u so u well do it the right way?? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by La Lo+Sep 30 2010, 03:11 PM~18703492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0   cant wait to see it.......


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Sep 30 2010, 10:08 PM~18706453
> *thats easy to hit bro..... :biggrin:
> 
> :0  :0  :0     cant wait to see it.......
> *


me either then i know im done with body work and i dont gotta feel terrible about hittin the fender anymore!!!!


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

it looks like you all have the idea.but yes.do what you can do then i'll take over.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 


> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 24 2010, 08:57 PM~18655716
> *Put in some work the last couple of days so here we go.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 30 2010, 10:11 PM~18707248
> *me either then i know im done with body work and i dont gotta feel terrible about hittin the fender anymore!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: ...lmfao!!!!!going to look sick though i like how you shaved it..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Oct 1 2010, 08:24 AM~18710317
> *:biggrin: ...lmfao!!!!!going to look sick though i like how you shaved it..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Man i have had the idea of how i want it to lok since they first came out. I have had to change my Idea just because of practically of driving it alot. I was going to shave the handles but i dont want the problems with soleinoids so i just shaved the locks since they stuck out so far and would love to hollywood the top but like i said i want to drive it even if it rains. If i could get a moonroof in it that would be great.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 1 2010, 06:35 PM~18713446
> *Man i have had the idea of how i want it to lok since they first came out. I have had to change my Idea just because of practically of driving it alot. I was going to shave the handles but i dont want the problems with soleinoids so i just shaved the locks since they stuck out so far and would love to hollywood the top but like i said i want to drive it even if it rains. If i could get a moonroof in it that would be great.
> *


Just do what you told me to do to mine. I dont have solenoids on my shaved doors either.


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 1 2010, 04:35 PM~18713446
> *Man i have had the idea of how i want it to lok since they first came out. I have had to change my Idea just because of practically of driving it alot. I was going to shave the handles but i dont want the problems with soleinoids so i just shaved the locks since they stuck out so far and would love to hollywood the top but like i said i want to drive it even if it rains. If i could get a moonroof in it that would be great.
> *


  the handles on these cars are cool cause they are flush...but shaved would be sick.....holly wood top is real cool..isnt there a way to make it go back on like a kit....


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Oct 2 2010, 06:38 AM~18717072
> * the handles on these cars are cool cause they are flush...but shaved would be sick.....holly wood top is real cool..isnt there a way to make it go back on like a kit....
> *


Ive figured a way to do it but it's more work and welding than i want to do.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 1 2010, 10:27 PM~18716069
> *Just do what you told me to do to mine. I dont have solenoids on my shaved doors either.
> *


I know but it"s different just to shave the locks so we will try it and see how it goes if not i can always shave them latter.


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

Lookin' good man, makes me want to get busy on mine! Keep up the good work


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Oct 2 2010, 02:16 PM~18719267
> *Lookin' good man, makes me want to get busy on mine! Keep up the good work
> *


Thank you now get busy so I can have more motivation


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 2 2010, 08:24 AM~18717197
> *Ive figured a way to do it but it's more work and welding than i want to do.
> *


i feel you on that.... :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 16 2008, 03:01 PM~10181340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dang that thing looks nice lowered. How many turns did you cut? Two on all fours?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 4 2010, 05:24 PM~18734677
> *Dang that thing looks nice lowered. How many turns did you cut? Two on all fours?
> *


Yes two on each but had to put a spacer in front cause it was to low to drive


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Oct 1 2010, 10:24 AM~18710317
> *:biggrin: ...lmfao!!!!!going to look sick though i like how you shaved it..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Lol callin ne out and ya im happy with em been to sick to finsh thou


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 6 2010, 03:47 PM~18752821
> *Lol callin ne out and ya im happy with em been to sick to finsh thou
> *


 :happysad: damn that sucks bro hopefully you feel better man and get back on it i like the pics....


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

how far are you guys away from richmond my parents own property there and my aunt lives there and i go down there often.....ill have to get your guys number when i com down and hang out.....


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

E


> _Originally posted by cali+Oct 7 2010, 05:21 AM~18757968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richmond ky is about hour and a half and that be awesome


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 7 2010, 05:48 AM~18758234
> *E
> 
> Ya im up today barly but I think ima get the lil dents done :biggrin:
> ...



What is this??? A Mark V owners meeting?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 7 2010, 10:44 AM~18758956
> *What is this??? A Mark V owners meeting?
> *


ima feel left out with a g body


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> E
> 
> Ya im up today barly but I think ima get the lil dents done :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Looking good! i've been following the this from the start and i'm liking it. Love these cars


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Oct 7 2010, 03:34 PM~18761813
> *Looking good! i've been following the this from the start and i'm liking it. Love these cars
> *


Thanks


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> > What is this??? A Mark V owners meeting?
> ...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky+Oct 7 2010, 09:05 AM~18759063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo+Oct 7 2010, 05:16 PM~18761697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


crescendo 175 i wish i knew more tricks i love paintin thou :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 10 2010, 01:21 PM~18777382
> *crescendo 175 i wish i knew more tricks i love paintin thou  :biggrin:
> *


email [email protected]'ll get you started


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 10 2010, 03:29 PM~18777414
> *email [email protected]'ll get you started
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 hell ya!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

sent one hope it worked haha :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:yes: sending a response soon.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 1 2010, 05:35 PM~18713446
> *. If i could get a moonroof in it that would be great.
> *



Hey bro, there's a junkyard about 2 min from my house. WHen you get ready to pick up a moonroof, let me know and I can go check and make sure they have one. They usually let me take the whole roof of the car for $100. Just send me a PM when you're ready and I'll go check. BTW, I'm in Burlington, about 15 min from cincinnati


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 29 2010, 08:18 PM~18943206
> *Hey bro, there's a junkyard about 2 min from my house.  WHen you get ready to pick up a moonroof, let me know and I can go check and make sure they have one.  They usually let me take the whole roof of the car for $100.  Just send me a PM when you're ready and I'll go check. BTW, I'm in Burlington, about 15 min from cincinnati
> *


if dad is ready i am too
:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 29 2010, 06:18 PM~18943206
> *Hey bro, there's a junkyard about 2 min from my house.  WHen you get ready to pick up a moonroof, let me know and I can go check and make sure they have one.  They usually let me take the whole roof of the car for $100.  Just send me a PM when you're ready and I'll go check. BTW, I'm in Burlington, about 15 min from cincinnati
> *


That would be good since i work up there at Hebron Ky. If they have one out of a Lincoln or T-Bird around 77-79 that would be great. I'll pm you my number Thanks


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 29 2010, 08:28 PM~18943281
> *That would be good since i work up there at Hebron Ky. If they have one out of a Lincoln or T-Bird around 77-79 that would be great. I'll pm you my number Thanks
> *



I'll look and see. They're usually the early 80s Town Cars. They're all 44"s


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

a little different then ones ur talking about


but volvo's and saubs had 44 metal skinned moonroofs in some models


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 29 2010, 11:51 PM~18944704
> *a little different then ones ur talking about
> but volvo's and saubs had  44 metal skinned moonroofs  in some models
> *



Really? What years/models?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 29 2010, 11:08 PM~18944844
> *Really?  What years/models?
> *


i dunno just seen em in the yards around here :cheesy:


----------



## block5 (Sep 11, 2010)

nice build la lo just picked up a 78 tbird myself seeing this make me want to build it cant wait to see yours done


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Happy Holidays from LFDY Graffix and D!


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by block5+Dec 12 2010, 08:49 PM~19311282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool DeeLoc Hope you have a great Holiday too.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 30 2010, 12:51 AM~18944704
> *a little different then ones ur talking about
> but volvo's and saubs had  44 metal skinned moonroofs  in some models
> *


I seen one in the yard but the glass looks like its bubbling or maybe the window was tinted on the inside :dunno: I was thinking about it :dunno:

the Isuzu trooper has a 30 something sunroof but its longer than the linc sunroofs. I aint pulled a tape but it looks that way


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 17 2010, 07:23 PM~19356269
> *I seen one in the yard but the glass looks like its bubbling or maybe the window was tinted on the inside :dunno: I was thinking about it :dunno:
> 
> the Isuzu trooper has a 30 something sunroof but its longer than the linc sunroofs. I aint pulled a tape but it looks that way
> *


I still want a moonroof before it goes to paint.


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 18 2010, 09:46 AM~19360067
> *I still want a moonroof before it goes to paint.
> *


id just like to c u ride instead of jus watchen us lol :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Dec 18 2010, 03:53 PM~19362248
> *id just like to c u ride instead of jus watchen us lol :biggrin:
> *


Me too but its nice to see all of you keeping it going.


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

C'mon John, the 64 should be out cruising next spring I hope and I dont wanna be the only guy over 40 out cruisin. Get er done :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Have a safe Happy New Year!


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 30 2010, 07:36 PM~19461954
> *Have a safe Happy New Year!
> *


Thanks Deeloc Hope you have a good one too


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

things are slow over here let me know when your ready.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Dec 31 2010, 07:32 AM~19465799
> *things are slow over here let me know when your ready.
> *


we need to get together and figure everything out before we start.


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

call me.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Dec 31 2010, 07:20 PM~19470993
> *call me.
> *


OK :biggrin:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 16 2008, 03:01 PM~10181340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Sweet ride


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Jan 2 2011, 09:16 AM~19480601
> * Sweet ride
> *


Thanks man


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

man i have so meny ideas for the car.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Jan 2 2011, 03:07 PM~19483027
> *man i have so meny ideas for the car.
> *


Should I be worried :biggrin:


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

youll like it.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Ill give you a call when I get in thursday


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

sounds great.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Jan 5 2011, 08:11 AM~19509160
> *sounds great.
> *


Nice talking to you today Jason Hope to see you this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 GET R DONE :0 cant wait to know wats in store for it :cheesy:


----------



## MusicMan_PL (Apr 5, 2010)

Lovely Linc!

I have just made it thru whole topic, i like your vision, keep us posted, can't wait for next updates

take care and keep the good work


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MusicMan_PL_@Jan 7 2011, 07:04 AM~19529138
> *Lovely Linc!
> 
> I have just made it thru whole topic, i like your vision, keep us posted, can't wait for next updates
> ...


Thanks very much should be at the painters soon.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Reall soon :0 :0 :0


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

no moonroof?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 9 2011, 01:03 PM~19548042
> *no moonroof?
> *


You never sent one


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 10 2011, 04:38 AM~19554240
> *You never sent one
> *


:wow: :nono: 
One for my lincoln and one for my imaginary 63 impala
:biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Ordered my juice today going to the Darkside :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 18 2011, 04:22 PM~19902925
> *Ordered my juice today going to the Darkside :biggrin:
> *


???


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

what did ya get.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Black Magic FBSS


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 18 2011, 08:52 PM~19904323
> *Black Magic FBSS
> *


:0 :wow: :drama:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 18 2011, 06:21 PM~19904550
> *:0 :wow: :drama:
> *


Hopefully no drama :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 18 2011, 08:52 PM~19904323
> *Black Magic FBSS
> *


I like that aircraft style setup they have out, Black Magic makes some nice looking shit.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 19 2011, 07:17 AM~19908516
> *I like that aircraft style setup they have out, Black Magic makes some nice looking shit.
> *


Yeah i like their products. I just got a back to the street kit.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 19 2011, 11:43 AM~19909157
> *Yeah i like their products. I just got a back to the street kit.
> *


But were going hide a cce fat boy in the grill! Well I want to atleast lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 19 2011, 03:18 PM~19910009
> *But were going hide a cce fat boy in the grill! Well I want to atleast lol  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


I like CCE and Black Magic both it's gonna be a coin flip for which I go with.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 19 2011, 12:18 PM~19910009
> *But were going hide a cce fat boy in the grill! Well I want to atleast lol  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 18 2011, 03:00 PM~19903148
> *???
> *


Sorry Jro


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 19 2011, 09:14 PM~19912239
> *Sorry Jro
> *


Sorry for what? You painting your car like mine? lol


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 19 2011, 09:38 PM~19913216
> *Sorry for what? You painting your car like mine? lol
> *


Going to make it look like a Caddy too :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 18 2011, 02:22 PM~19902925
> *Ordered my juice today going to the Darkside :biggrin:
> *


Congratulations on the set up! I can't wait to see your Lincoln layed out


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Mar 1 2011, 10:17 PM~19994338
> *Congratulations on the set up! I can't wait to see your Lincoln layed out
> *


Me too :biggrin:


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

lets get it done.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Mar 3 2011, 07:07 PM~20009894
> *lets get it done.
> *


Dinner and a movie?


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

lets get together this weekend.have your lady call mine we don't have anything going on satday night.or i can come out there sunday morning.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

OK


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Weres pics!!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 4 2011, 08:26 AM~20013951
> *Weres pics!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

here some pic



























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn :biggrin:


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

yours is going to be like this.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

wheres the pics of the setup :wow:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

They are coming :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 11 2011, 06:00 PM~20069727
> *They are coming :biggrin:
> *


Wat by a snail ur takin everrrrrrr pics or it didnt happen :0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

2 Pumps...1/2 Aluminum blocks with 4 Delta Style Dumps....Raw fittings, Black Cylinder 8's and 10's with standard cups for the front and reg. coil over for the rear....All #6 Hoses....4 Accumaxx sol with connectors....4 switches....chrome double port tanks...Chrome Street Motor and Fenner gears.....[/b]


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 13 2011, 11:56 AM~20080168
> *2 Pumps...1/2 Aluminum blocks with 4 Delta Style Dumps....Raw fittings, Black Cylinder 8's and 10's with standard cups for the front and  reg. coil over for the rear....All #6 Hoses....4 Accumaxx sol with connectors....4 switches....chrome double port tanks...Chrome Street Motor and Fenner gears.....*
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 13 2011, 10:56 AM~20080168
> *2 Pumps...1/2 Aluminum blocks with 4 Delta Style Dumps....Raw fittings, Black Cylinder 8's and 10's with standard cups for the front and  reg. coil over for the rear....All #6 Hoses....4 Accumaxx sol with connectors....4 switches....chrome double port tanks...Chrome Street Motor and Fenner gears.....*
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 13 2011, 08:56 AM~20080168
> *2 Pumps...1/2 Aluminum blocks with 4 Delta Style Dumps....Raw fittings, Black Cylinder 8's and 10's with standard cups for the front and  reg. coil over for the rear....All #6 Hoses....4 Accumaxx sol with connectors....4 switches....chrome double port tanks...Chrome Street Motor and Fenner gears.....*
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's what I'm talking about! I see you have some O.G fenner gears also  Are you doing the work yourself bro?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+Mar 13 2011, 09:15 AM~20080256-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Old school and new tech meet in the lincoln Yeah ive never done coil over so it will be fun.


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

looken forward to working together.


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Mar 17 2011, 08:38 PM~20116475
> *looken forward to working together.
> *


Me too. :biggrin: I cant wait to see what you guys come up with on this one. :0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Mar 17 2011, 06:38 PM~20116475
> *looken forward to working together.
> *


Just trying to get everything in order and make sure i can get you paid. 7500 aint easy to get together :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:0


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

TTT did this get lifted yet?


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

paint paint paint.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

PICS PICS PICS?!


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Slosloslo lalo


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome Build up! Got a 79 Lincoln I'm fixing up not as nice but same color...very motivational hope to see some updates soon...good luck homie!


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

I can't wait to see this one come out the booth and see it layed out. That's right La Lo. Your on the right track. Don't rush it. Rare cars like these are too precious to rush


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Haven't got the juice on yet. After some set backs hope to get back on it soon.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

La Lo said:


> Haven't got the juice on yet. After some set backs hope to get back on it soon.


No need to rush. After all, tax returns are around the corner. I'm sure it will be well worth the wait


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Forgot about this one, I was looking forward to seeing it layed out.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Still got it


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

La Lo said:


> Still got it


work on that bitch! lol, how you been?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> work on that bitch! lol, how you been?


Just trying to get by both my boys went into the military and its been rough.


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm following this thread


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Any update on this


----------



## patwhac (Jul 31, 2013)

It's been 5 years, I hope this car got finished. It sure would give me inspiration to keep going on my Mark V!


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

U right on that I been on my mark iv since 2015


----------



## Thea3DUsher (Nov 2, 2018)

Mark IV dudes: If there's a way I can help with getting parts made for this project, just give me a shout. We get classic car parts 3D printed (they look/function like the original parts, not like some replicas) in the U.S. in plastic, (most) metals, & composites. Thanks!


----------



## Lowlife44 (Jun 9, 2018)

Hope to see this thing done one day,such a clean car...


----------

